# Marcas , sus orígenes , sus acrónimos , su historia



## DOSMETROS

*JBL :*
JBL es una compañía de audio y electrónica estadounidense bajo el mando de Harman International que se fundó en 1946 por James Bullough Lansing.
James B. Lansing fundó JBL un año después de dejar la compañía Altec Lansing en donde desempeñaba el cargo de vicepresidente de ingeniería en 1945. Inicialmente diseñaba series de bocinas y componentes que eran principalmente para uso casero. Uno de sus principales componentes era el D130, una bobina de 15 pulgadas la cual en sus variantes se sigue produciendo 55 años después.
James Bullough Lansing Born James Martini
January 14, 1902 - Greenridge, Nilwood Township, Macoupin County, Illinois 
Died September 24, 1949 (aged 47) 
Cause of death Suicide 
Occupation Engineer, inventor, designer Employer Lansing Manufacturing Company, Altec Lansing, JBL.

*JVC :*
Victor Company of Japan, Limited, conocida como JVC, es una compañía japonesa de dispositivos electrónicos para los mercados doméstico y profesional. Su sede social se encuentra en la ciudad de Yokohama, Japón y fue fundada en 1927. Sus dos grandes hitos históricos son ser la primera empresa japonesa en fabricar un televisor y el inventar el sistema de vídeo doméstico VHS.
JVC fue fundada en 1927 como "Victor Talking Machine Company of Japan, Limited" como la subsidiaria de la norteamericana Victor Talking Machine Company, especializada en la fabricación de gramófonos. A partir de 1930 empezó a producir discos en Japón. Aunque originalmente fué NiViCo (Nippon Victor Company).

En 1932 dio comienzo su producción de receptores de radio, y en 1939 fabricó el primer televisior de Japón.
Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y debido a que Estados Unidos y Japón eran enemigos en el conflicto, la compañía cortó las relaciones con el extranjero. 
En 1953, entró en el accionariado de JVC la japonesa Matsushita, llegando a poseer el 52,4% de las acciones de la compañía y ejerciendo el control sobre la misma. 
Actualmente, desde el 24 de julio de 2007, entra en JVC un nuevo accionarista la empresa electrónica japonesa Kenwood, que se hace con un 17% de las acciones, lo que deja a Matsushita con un 36,8% de participación.

Hoy, JVC es una empresa multinacional cuyas operaciones abarcan todo el globo con más de 35.000 trabajadores. Sus tres mercados principales son Japón, Estados Unidos y Europa.
JVC invierte grandes sumas en patrocinio de eventos culturales y deportivos. Desde 1978 todos los años apadrina el mundialmente famoso festival de producción de video Tokyo Video Festival y desde 1984 el JVC Jazz Festival, lo que le ha granjeado muy buena imagen entre los consumidores de todo el mundo.

Desde 1982 es patrocinador activo de la FIFA y su presencia en los campeonatos mundiales de fútbol es continua desde entonces. Su debut como patrocinador lo hizo en España 1982, recordemos la popular mascota del Naranjito. En 1982 comenzó a patrocinar el campeonato europeo de fútbol promovido por la UEFA.
En 2005, JVC se sumó a HANA, la High Definition Audio-Video Network Alliance con objeto de contribuir a fijar los estándares entre diferentes dispositivos electrónicos en la era digital.
En 2008, la empresa electrónica japonesa Kenwood compra JVC y forman JVC Kenwood Holdings


*ALTEC LANSING :*
Historial : Lansing Manufacturing estaba en el negocio antes de su asociación con ALTEC, que era una subsidiaria de la madre de todas las companias de audio : *Western Electric.*
Cuando Lansing que era propietario de know how avanzado enfrenta contrariedades financieras es cuando ALTEC, acrónimo de *All Technical Service Company* incorpora a Lansing en una empresa conjunta donde Lansing es contratado, hasta que se independiza nuevamente dando lugar a JBL.
Entrada:
El desarrollo tecnológico temprano de Altec Lansing en componentes electrónicos y acústicos ha ganado un lugar de prominencia en la reproducción sana a la cual pocas compañías pueden corresponder. El predominio del nombre de Altec durante los años con estadios de deportes, arenas, teatros, aeropuertos, auditorios, iglesias, parques de atracciones y más recientemente en escritorios dentro de casas y en el lugar de trabajo da testimonio a este hecho.
Los Altec Lansing sistemas de altavoz han formado la columna vertebral de los sistemas sanos en tales sitios mundialmente conocidos como El Edificio de Naciones Unidas, Indianapolis Motor Speedway, Disneyland y Disneyworld, Centro de Filarmónica de Lincoln de Nueva York y el Teatro de Schubert, Grand Hotel del MGM, El Singapur Estadio Nacional, y La Ópera de Sydney, para llamar a unos cuantos.
Hoy los Altec Lansing altavoces aparecen en ambientes innumerables, dirigiéndose a la amplia serie de necesidades del audio de calidad entre empresarios profesionales diversos, músicos, familias, estudiantes, entendidos de música y juego aficionados dentro de sus entornos respectivos.

Los años 1920:
Todo esto comenzó en los años veinte rugientes; los tiempos estaban bien, la gente estaba ocupada en el trabajo y en el juego. La invención y la innovación afectaron muchas industrias y América vio muchos firsts: la electricidad, el teléfono, y por supuesto avanzan en la película. El entretenimiento a principios de los años veinte incluyó películas silenciosas. La ausencia de sonido creó un vacío que tenía que estar lleno. Este mismo vacío se hizo una oportunidad de los Padres fundadores de Altec cuya creatividad y la disciplina científica llevan al cuadro de conversación primer en la vida.
1927: Marca la introducción del sonido en cines con el primer cuadro "de película sonora", El Cantante de Jazz. Este acontecimiento de punto de referencia fue hecho posible por ingenieros en el Occidental Eléctrico quién formaría más tarde Altec Lansing Company. Este jalón en el entretenimiento de cine era sólo uno de muchos firsts en el sonido que fueron hechos posibles por Altec Lansing ingenieros en todas partes de su historia rica.
1928: Electric Research Products, Inc. formada Eléctrica occidental (ERPI), para fabricar, instala y atiende los sistemas de cuadros de conversación en estudios y teatros. Estos productos principales acompañaron en una era de sonido que ofreció el elogio necesario a logros cinematográficos tempranos que completan la experiencia sensorial de vista y sonido. En los años 1930 ERPI fue originado en una compañía separada renombró Toda Technical Products Company.

Los años 1940:
Toda Technical Products Company siguió teniendo éxito durante el final de los años 30 y hacia 1941, la compañía decidió solidificar su negocio y ampliar sus capacidades industriales. La compañía compró la Empresa manufacturera Lansing encabezada por James B. Lansing y formó Altec Lansing Corporation el 1 de mayo de 1941. El primer amplificador de potencia de Altec nació que mismo año. Los años cuarenta siguieron acompañando en innovaciones de producto que complacieron auditorios. En 1942 Altec desarrolló y produjo su primer imán permanente en un 15" altavoz Doble, una versión de que permanece el estándar de grabación mundial hasta hoy.
1941: El primer amplificador de potencia de Altec, el Modelo 142B fue creado. Altec Corporation compró la Empresa manufacturera Lansing encabezada por James B. Lansing y formó Altec Lansing Corporation el 1 de mayo de 1941
1942: Altec desarrolló y produjo su primer imán permanente en un 15" altavoz Doble, el modelo #604, una versión de que es hoy el estándar de grabación en todo el mundo.
1943: Primer duplex® 12" altavoz, el Modelo 601 fue creado. El Altec Lansing ocupó oficinas en Taft incorporar de Hollywood y oficinas luego establecidas en Hollywood y Vid en 1944.
1942-1945: El 97 % de horas de hombre de Altec gastadas para productos militares electrónicos, incluso la producción de equipo de Descubrimiento Antisubmarino; Radar de Control de Fuego como contratista de suscripción a General Electric; y contratista principal para prácticamente todos los equipos de Descubrimiento Aerotransportados LOCOS para la Marina.

1945: Entrado el mercado doméstico con el término "alta fidelidad" para ser acuñada más tarde (alrededor de 1948). Los productos incluyeron altavoces Dobles, Amplificadores de potencia (para conducir los sintonizadores de otro fabricante), y Televisión. (Éste era de la demasiado alta calidad para ventas listas y fue en privado financiado por la dirección de Altec en una nueva compañía que más tarde se hizo Conrac.)
1947: La primera contribución considerable a la fidelidad de Teatro en el sonido en 20 años - Altec anunció "La voz del Teatro" sistemas de altavoz. Peerless Electrical Products Company fue adquirida, transformadores industriales y dispositivos relacionados.
1948: El equipo estereofónico primero de alta fidelidad expresamente diseñado para la casa fue introducido. Primero Sintonizador de Alta fidelidad de Altec (de la MAÑANA/DE) el modelo #101. La 20-20 línea de transformadores Incomparables fue introducida.

Los años 1950:
Los años de guerra postales acompañados en tiempos buenos otra vez en América. Además del entretenimiento de cine del cual tantos americanos disfrutaron, ellos ahora comenzaron a comprar la televisión y experimentar un nuevo género del entretenimiento de casa. Altec respondió por innovaciones en los años 50 que se dirigieron a las necesidades únicas en el ambiente de casa y oficialmente entraron en el mercado doméstico.
1950: Movido a nueva instalación en Beverly Hills; Premio de Certificado Industrial Eléctrico ganado por micrófonos de condensador.
1951: Mercado de instrumentación acústico entrado con 21BR micrófono de condensador.
1952: Primero el Altec Lansing consola de emisión, el modelo 250, se hizo el estándar transmitido y fue usado exclusivamente por la difusión de Fuerzas armadas; transformadores de poder promovidos herméticamente sellados incomparables.
1953: Después de pruebas competitivas, "La voz de Altec del Teatro" se hizo el único altavoz de película sistemas aprobados por el Consejo de investigación de la Academia de Artes de Película y Ciencias. La "Voz del Teatro" sistemas de altavoz pronto se hizo el estándar mundial.
1953: El sistema de teatro primero estereofónico usó Altec para Warner Bros. "Casa de Cera", el Zorro "El Traje" y "Esto es Cinerama". Altec creó el primer amplificador de 4 canales para la industria de película, mostrando "3ros" cuadros.
1955: Primero "Voz del Teatro" altavoz de casa, el modelo 820A; transformadores de comunicaciones producidos incomparables para Cabo Cañaveral.
1958: Primero complete Altec sistema de música de casa estereofónico. Todo el Los Ángeles, Beverly Hills y Nueva York (administración) se combinaron en una instalación sola, poseída en Anaheim (a 30 millas al sur de LA); 165 000 pies cuadrados en 14.5 acres.

Los años 1960
En los años 60 América entró en la era espacial que trae nuevas variedades de posibilidades. Altec siguió su tradición de la innovación, ampliando los ofrecimientos de producto de la compañía a fin de dirigirse a las necesidades crecientes del mercado de audio. Entre muchos otros logros era una industria primero en la categoría de grabación.
1961: Introducido primero transistorized amplificador de compresor, también nueva línea de productos telefónicos; el Altec Lansing sistema de teleconferencia introducido en Disneyland.
1967: Un primer para la industria - la emisión modular, transistorizada de Altec y registrando consola, modelo #9200A.
1968: Altec comienza su línea de productos Sana Musical para el músico profesional, incluso el nuevo micrófono de estilo #650A.
Los años 1970
La demanda de la música y comunidad de grabación siguió y Altec consecuentemente añadido a la fuerza de su negocio de amplificador principal, adelante ampliación de la línea de equipo de grabación de la compañía y ganancia de reconocimiento en el diseño, ingeniería y rendimiento.
1972: Introducido primero, bajo valorado, 100W Consola de Control para músicos, modelo #1214A.
1973: La revista de valla publicitaria relató que más Altec supervisan altavoces usados en la grabación de estudios que todas otras marcas combinadas.
1976: La primera mezcla de micrófono automática de la industria introducida; el altavoz de monitor de modelo 19 recibió Diseño y Premio de Excelencia Técnico de EIA.
Los años 1980:
La extensión de palabra sobre la calidad y el rendimiento de sistemas de sonido de Altec y Altec estaban en la demanda como la parte de nuevas instalaciones públicas en todo el mundo.
1982: Construido casi 4 000 canales de amplificación de poder para el Centro de Epcot de Disney.
1984: XXIII juegos de invierno Olímpicos en Sarajevo usaron Altec Lansing productos de refuerzos exclusivamente. Movido todas las operaciones a Oklahoma.
1986: Altec Lansing Consumer Products estableció en Milford, Pensilvania para diseñar, tramar e introducir la completamente nueva línea de casa y altavoces de alta fidelidad de coches.
Los años 1990:
La explosión de los años 1990 en Cálculos en ordenador y tecnología creó un otro nuevo mercado y los ingenieros de Altec encontraron el desafío otra vez, diseñando a altavoces de clase mundiales que equivalieron a las necesidades que evolucionan rápidamente de usuarios de ordenador. La historia se repite como Altec Lansing saques como el líder para acompañar en el sonido y así completar la experiencia sensorial de vista y sonido en este nuevo mercado.

1990: Introducido el primer sistema de audio de ordenador personal, por último causando éxito como el líder claro en esta categoría al presente.
1992: Seleccionado por IBM como compañero de programa de revelador para diseñar altavoz de ordenador multimedia sistemas. Altec seleccionó "al Mejor Nuevo Fabricante" Premio en la revista COMDEX/Spring from Byte.
1995: El Altec Lansing altavoces de ordenador seleccionó como la solución de bulto para ordenadores multimedia por Dell Computers; la compañía desarrolla subsistemas de audio de ordenador únicos con amplificación interna y altavoces para Hewlett-Packard.
La compañía crea al primer altavoz de ordenador del mundo rodean el sistema sano de la circuitería a favor de Lógica Dolby incorporada, el ACS500.
El AMC2000, los oradores de ordenador ganan la Opción del "Lector Mundial Multimedia" premio durante el tercer año consecutivo; seleccionado como "Uno de los 20 Primeros productos del Año" por los redactores de Comprador de Ordenador.

El producto de audio primero de casa basado en la tecnología inalámbrica se desarrolló por la División de Productos de consumo.
Altec amplía su "Voz legendaria del Teatro" línea de altavoz de casa y crea a su primer altavoz de teatro de casa personal sistema, anunciando una nueva línea de altavoces autosanos, "La Serie de Medallón."
Número total de diseño y premios técnicos ganados desde 1986 ahora totales 41; el Nombre de la compañía cambia a Altec Lansing Technologies, Inc.
1996: El Altec Lansing abre la capacidad de producción en Dongguan, China.
Los años 2000:
El Altec Lansing es concedido la Certificación de Calidad Internacional SA8000.
El Altec Lansing se ha ampliado en América Latina.
El Altec Lansing ha sido el número uno en la cuota de mercado de audio de ordenador personal durante más de una década.

*PIONEER CORPORATION :*
Información General de la Compañía :
Pioneer Electronics fue fundado en 1938 por Nozomu Matsumoto – un hombre con una pasión por la música que esperaba compartir con el mundo altavoces de audio de alta calidad. Mientras la Pioneer ha crecido a una estatura internacional como un fabricante de productos de audio y video del estado del arte, nuestra pasión continúa siendo la misma: creando una experiencia de entretenimiento inigualable.

1937: fundador de la Pioneer, Nozomu Matsumoto desarrolla el orador dinámico A-8.
01 1938: Fukuin Shokai Denki Seisakusho (precursor de la Pioneer) se fundó en Tokio.
05 1947: Fukuin Denki se incorpora.
12 1953: Hi-Fi Speaker PE-8 presentó.
06 1961: Nombre de la empresa cambió a Pioneer Electronic Corporation (ahora Pioneer Corporation).
Octubre de 1961: Las acciones se cotizan en la Bolsa de Tokio Sección Segunda.
06 1962: presenta el primer sistema estéreo independiente.
Marzo de 1966: Establece las empresas de ventas en Europa y EE.UU.
Febrero de 1968: Las acciones se cotizan en la Bolsa de Tokio Sección Primera.
Abril de 1968: Las acciones se cotizan en la Bolsa de Valores de Osaka .
Febrero de 1969: Las acciones cotizan en la Bolsa de Ámsterdam (ahora Euronext Amsterdam). EE.UU. GAAP información financiera consolidada se inicia
11 1975: Presenta el primer componente estéreo del coche .
1976: Hi-Fi Speaker HPM-100 introducido.
Diciembre de 1976: Las acciones se cotizan en la Bolsa de Nueva York.
De diciembre de 1977 presenta la primera de dos vías direccionable CATV sistema en los EE.UU. (con Warner Cable).
1978: Presenta SX-1980 receptor, el receptor más potente de Pioneer fabricados hasta la fecha.
Febrero de 1979: lanza el reproductor de discos de la industria de uso.
Junio de 1980: Presenta VP-1000 reproductor de discos láser para uso doméstico en los EE.UU.
De octubre de 1981 presenta el reproductor de discos láser para uso doméstico y 70 títulos de software de LD en Japón.
10 1982: Presenta el LD Karaoke sistema para uso comercial.
11 1982: Presenta CD player.
Septiembre de 1984: Presenta el primer jugador del mundo combinado LD compatible con CD y LD.
Octubre de 1984: lanza el primer coche de reproductor de CD .
Diciembre de 1985: Presenta el de 40 pulgadas de proyección del monitor. [5]
Junio de 1990: presenta el primer CD-basado en GPS sistema de navegación del automóvil .
Octubre de 1992: Presenta el primer 4x CD-ROM de cambiador.
Junio de 1996: Planta de Tokorozawa obtiene la ISO 14001 de certificación.
Diciembre de 1996: Presenta de DVD / CD y el primer DVD player / LD / CD compatibles para uso doméstico.
Mayo de 1997: Comienza el suministro digital de transmisión vía satélite set-top boxes, en Europa .
Junio de 1997: presenta el primer DVD-basado en GPS sistema de navegación del automóvil .
Octubre de 1997: presenta el primer DVD-R de la unidad.
Noviembre de 1997: Presenta el primer OEL equipado de audio del coche del producto.
Diciembre de 1997: Presenta la primera de alta definición de 50 pulgadas pantalla de plasma para uso del consumidor.
Junio de 1998: presenta el primer GPS basado en DVD sistema de navegación del automóvil con 8,5 GB de doble capa DVD.
01 de octubre 1998: presenta nuevo logotipo corporativo.
Abril de 1999: Comienza el suministro digitales de televisión por cable set-top boxes en los EE.UU.
Diciembre de 1999: presenta el primer grabador de DVD compatible con el DVD-RW en formato.
Marzo de 2000: Las acciones de Tohoku Pioneer se cotizan en la Bolsa de Tokio Sección Segunda.
Junio de 2001: Presenta el disco duro basado en GPS sistema de navegación del automóvil.
Julio de 2001: Presenta la marca global lema "sound.vision.soul".
Noviembre de 2002: Presenta GPS del automóvil sistema de navegación con un módulo de comunicación inalámbrica.
Noviembre de 2002: Se introduce un grabador de DVD con disco duro.
Marzo de 2003: Presenta en los EE.UU. cajas digitales CATV settop con capacidad de televisión de alta definición recepción de la señal.
Septiembre de 2003: Total de envío de todo el mundo que se pueden grabar de uso de PC-las unidades de DVD supera 5 millones de unidades.
Julio de 2004: presenta el primer reproductor de DVD para los DJs y VJs profesionales.
Septiembre de 2004: Traslado de los negocios de NEC pantalla de plasma se ha completado. Pioneer Plasma Display Corporation (anteriormente NEC Plasma Display Corporation) empieza a funcionar el 1 de octubre de 2004.
Enero de 2006: El presidente Kaneo Ito y el presidente Kanya Matsumoto, hijo del fundador de la compañía, abandonar sus puestos a asumir la responsabilidad por el desempeño reciente de los pobres de la fabricante de grabadores de DVD y televisores de plasma. Vicepresidente Sudo Tamihiko es nombrado el nuevo presidente, a partir del 1 de enero por el consejo de administración.
Diciembre de 2006: Pioneer cierra su división de audio de coche en Singapur.
Enero de 2007: Pioneer muestra su plasma de 9 mm de espesor concepto [3] , así como su "cambio extremo" el concepto de plasma [4] .
Julio de 2008: Pioneer desarrolla capa de 16 discos Blu-ray capaz de almacenar 400 GB. [5]
Noviembre de 2009: Pioneer traslada su sede de Tokio a Kawasaki. [6]
Septiembre de 2009: Pioneer anuncia dos nuevos jugadores a su equipo de DJ de la cartera, el CDJ-900 [7] y el CDJ-2000 . [8]
Marzo de 2010: Pioneer deja de producir televisores.
Mayo de 2010: Pioneer lanza dos nuevos controladores de software de DJ, el S1 DDJ- T1, y el DDJ.
Mayo 2011: Pioneer anuncia el lanzamiento del Concept Car inteligente con una instalación completa de DJ.
Octubre 2011 - Pioneer lanzó oficialmente una nueva de 2 canales Controlador de DJ llamado el DDJ-ERGO en el Salón de BPM 2011.

Las marcas y los dispositivos
Logotipo de Pioneer original (1970-1998)
Pioneer Logo (1998-presente)
Pioneer - electrónica para el hogar y el automóvil
Pioneer Elite produce la electrónica de primera calidad que son generalmente más altos en calidad y precio. La mayoría de los productos electrónicos de marca Pioneer Elite tiene el negro brillante "Urushi" acabado.

Pioneer Elite incluyen productos de RAV , los usuarios de IMDb jugadores, CD jugadores, DVD jugadores, monitores de plasma de ordenador y televisores [Ahora fuera de producción] y televisores de proyección trasera. Pioneer Elite debutó su primer Blu-ray Disc player, el BDP-HD1, en enero de 2007. [9] Pioneer lanzó la pantalla de plasma 1080p en primer lugar, el PRO-FHD1.
En el verano de 2007, Pioneer lanzó la línea de pantallas de plasma Kuro, que las demandas de la compañía cuenta con los mejores niveles de negro de cualquier display de pantalla plana que conduce a un mayor contraste y las imágenes más realistas. [10] Kuro significa negro en japonés.

Carrozzeria (sólo Japón) - la electrónica del automóvil
Pioneer Premier (sólo en Norteamérica) - de alta calidad electrónica del automóvil
TAD - altavoces de gama alta
DJ Pioneer - Equipo para DJ


*SANSUI ELECTRIC CO., LTD :*
Sansui Electric Co., Ltd., es un fabricante japonés de equipos de audio y de vídeo. 
Establecido en Tokio, Japón, y forma parte de un Gran Holdings, un conglomerado situado en Hong Kong chino, que también es propietario de las marcas japonesas Akai y Nakamichi.

Fundado en Tokio en 1947, Sansui al principio fabricó transformadores, pero antes de los años 1960 había desarrollado una reputación de hacer componentes de audio serios. Por esto ellos fueron vendidos en mercados externos durante la próxima década. Los amplificadores de Sansui y los sintonizadores a partir de los años 1960 y los años 1970 permanecen en la demanda por entusiastas de audio.

En el Reino Unido alrededor de 1982, el Sansui AU-D101 amplificador y su hermano más poderoso el AU-D33, fueron muy aclamados por audiofilos y fueron tan bien combinados a un par de la Coda KEF III altavoces y ellos podrían ser comprados como un juego para la venta. Estos amplificadores usaron un sistema de servomecanismo avanzado complejo que daba una muy baja distorsión armónica. A pesar de este éxito, Sansui dejó de seguir en el mercado completamente y de las masas de audiofilos y componentes adicionales.

Como a mediados de los años 1980 muchas ventas fueron perdidas a manos de otros competidores (Sony, Pioneer, Technics de Matsushita). Sansui comenzó a perder la visibilidad en los Estados Unidos alrededor de 1988, y luego se concentró en fabricar componentes de alta calidad en Japón. La compañía comenzó a fabricar televisores de alta calidad y otros equipos de vídeo, pero cesó la exportación. A finales de los años 1990 la marca de la compañía fue usada en equipos de vídeo fabricado por otras compañías. Es actual fabricante de los conjuntos renombrados como **Orion Electric CO. LTD* , con sede en Osaka , y Fukui , Japón. Sus productos de mercados subsidiarios estadounidenses bajo la marca de Sansui, entre otros.

Sansui es así una mera marca “paraguas” actualmente. Este cambio radical en la personalidad corporativa de Sansui ha causado un cambio notable de su calidad de producto ya que los consumidores ahora tienden a considerar a Sansui como una marca de mercado público, más bien que un fabricante de electrónica de alta calidad.

Fuente: From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Translate: by Ruben Peon (Silicón)

Nota: He encontrado una URL que amplia algo más sobre la firma SANSUI respecto al tema Audio… pero como todo lo que vengo subiendo esta en idioma inglés y hay que realizar traducciones y muchas veces se me complica… la URL es; http://www.sansui.us/Si alguno sabe el idioma puede adelantarse a leer la info.


*Orion Electric Co., Ltd. (División SANSUI)*
Orion Electric Co., Ltd. - Orión Denki Kabushiki-gaisha -es una compañía japonesa de electrónica de consumo, y se estableció en 1958 en Osaka, Japón. Tiene su sede en la ciudad de Echizen, la prefectura de Fukui, Japón. Productos originales de fabricación eran las radios a transistores de radio, grabadoras de cassette, estéreos de automóviles, y los centros de música. Uno de los más grande del mundo OEM televisión y fabricantes de video que en su mayoría abastecen a los principales productos de marca OEM clientes hoy en día, Orión produce seis millones de televisores y doce millones de reproductores de DVD y unidades combo de TV cada año. La mayoría de los productos se fabrican normalmente en las fábricas de Tailandia.

El Grupo de Orión emplea a más de 9.000 trabajadores. Cuenta con fábricas y oficinas en cuatro continentes, incluyendo Japón, Tailandia, Polonia, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos. Con los años, Orion ha establecido y ampliado sus instalaciones de fabricación para desarrollar y producir televisores de pantalla grandes y pequeñas de color (CRT, LCD, Plasma), combos de TV y reproductor de DVD / combos de los EE.UU., Europa y los mercados australianos. Fábricas de Orión emblemáticos en Tailandia son orgullosos de su logro de ser uno de los principales exportadores de este país, y que han sido reconocidos con un premio del Gobierno de Tailandia por su contribución.

Orion fabrica productos para once de las principales marcas electrónicas del mundo en todo el mundo. Sus primarias anteriores, desde hace mucho tiempo las marcas se produjeron dentro de Broksonic, Memorex, Otake, Orión, y Sansui. Para el mercado de América del Norte, Orión utiliza para la fabricación de muchos televisores y reproductores de video para Radio Emerson durante los años 80 y 90 para 10 años, pero Emerson Radio fue a la bancarrota, y fue criado por la Funai en 2000, que la Funai todavía posee en la actualidad. Durante la década de 1990, Orión era el proveedor exclusivo de Wal-Mart de televisores con descuentos, combos y reproductor de vídeo VHS bajo nombres de marca Orion y el mundo. 

En 2001, Orion se unió a Toshiba para la fabricación de pequeños CRT / LCD de televisores y combos de DVD / VCR para el mercado norteamericano durante ocho años hasta 2009. En 2011, Orion adquirió la JVC marca comercial para la marca, ya que JVC ha decidido abandonar el negocio de la electrónica, y todos JVC televisores están diseñados, producidos y apoyados por Orion a partir de ahora. En la actualidad a partir de ahora, Orion fabrica pantallas LCD / LED y televisores combo de Hitachi, JVC, Sanyo, y de Sharp, en base a pedidos del OEM de cada empresa. La mayoría de las unidades se venden en Wal-Mart y SAM'S Club tiendas. Orion también opera instalaciones de ventas de Orión, con sede en Olney, Illinois, para el mercado de América del Norte, en virtud de su empresa privada de propiedad de la marca Sansui y, recientemente adquirido, JVC marca.
Investigación y Traducción: by Ruben Peon (Silicón)


*KLIPSCH Klipschorn® : *
Historia :
Desde 1946, Klipsch siempre ha permanecido en la visión verdadera de su fundador de producir sin compromiso, productos de audio de calidad superior. Como una de las primeras compañías de altavoz estadounidenses, Klipsch sigue siendo el tipo de alto rendimiento de la opción para audiofilos y teatro de casa aficionados alrededor del mundo.
A partir de sus principios humildes en un cobertizo de estaño en la “Esperanza”, Arkansas, Klipsch se ha hecho un fabricante global principal de altavoces para audio y uso de teatro de casa. La compañía fue fundada por el ingeniero de audio legendario Paul W. Klipsch en la promesa de una esquina – corners- rinconera -, diseño de altavoz cargado por el cuerno.
Los cines y las salas de conciertos habían usado mucho tiempo cuernos para reproducir bandas de sonido de película, sin embargo aquellos cuernos, en más de nueve pies de largo, eran demasiado grandes para el uso en la casa. La solución de Klipsch era doblar el cuerno atrás en sí y colocar el gabinete de altavoz en una esquina, haciendo las paredes del cuarto una extensión del cuerno. Un éxito incuestionable, el Klipschorn®, patentado en 1945, todavía es considerado por muchos el altavoz más fino alguna vez hecho y es el único altavoz en el mundo que ha estado en la producción continua durante más de 60 años.

Mientras los diseños han cambiado a lo largo del camino, la fundación del trabajo de Klipsch — la tecnología cargada por el cuerno — ha permanecido constante. El sello de altavoces de Klipsch, alta eficacia de oferta de cuernos, deformación baja, controló directivilidad y respuesta en frecuencia llana, permitiéndoles reproducir más estrechamente la calidad y las características tonales del sonido vivo.
Su amor de la música y deseo de oír una "orquesta" en su casa es lo que atrajo a Paul Klipsch a la tarea de refinar los principios de diseño que cambiaron una industria. Él ha dicho, "El audio era una afición y luego una profesión, pero todavía me considero un aficionado en el cual un aficionado es el que quien prácticas su arte para el amor." Hasta la edad de 96, Paul Klipsch desempeñó un papel activo en la compañía él y su esposa Valerie vendida a un primo y el hombre de negocios de Indianapolis Fred Klipsch y su esposa Judy en 1989. Paul W. Klipsch falleció el 5 de mayo de 2002. Él tenía 98 años.

Desde el cambio de la propiedad, Klipsch ha crecido considerablemente, vendiendo cientos de soluciones sanas superiores — de audífonos diminutos a altavoces de cine profesionales masivos — a fin de encontrar las necesidades de cada estilo de vida, aplicación y presupuesto. Y, aunque la compañía haya cambiado bastante desde aquellos primeros días, Klipsch todavía mira al futuro con un ojo al pasado. La herencia y el paseo para la perfección del trabajo temprano de Paul Klipsch son el estándar en el cual Klipsch produce altavoces hoy y siempre.



HITOS:
Muy pocas compañías de altavoz han estado alrededor mientras Klipsch. Durante más de 60 años, la compañía ha desarrollado altavoces que crean las experiencias de entretenimiento más simpáticas, emocionales y dinámicas. Como nos movemos en nuestra séptima década, no permanecemos comprometidos en la entrega de los sellos del Poder sano Klipsch, Detalle y Parecido a una emoción nunca antes. 

1904
El 9 de marzo, la leyenda de audio Paul W. Klipsch (PWK) nace en Elkhart, Indiana. Como resulta, él será el único niño del Remolino de Minna y Oscar W. Klipsch. 

1930
Trabajando en Chile, Sudamérica que mantiene locomotoras eléctricas, Paul W. Klipsch se hace un entusiasta de radio aficionado. Comparando el cuerno con altavoces de radio de tipo del cono, él descubre la eficacia superior de cuernos.

1934
En la escuela de posgrado en la universidad de Stanford, uno de los compañeros de clase de Paul W. Klipsch menciona a él que los altavoces parecen mejores en una esquina.

1938
Usando las ideas que los altavoces córneos son más eficientes y que ellos parecen mejores en una esquina, Paul W. Klipsch desarrolla un prototipo ordinario del Klipschorn®.

1945
Paul W. Klipsch recibe una patente en su altavoz de Klipschorn diseño y esencialmente ayuda a empezar la era Hi-Fi.

1946
A la edad de 42 años e iniciando su quinta carrera, Paul W. Klipsch registra el nombre Klipsch & Associates y comienza a vender sus altavoces de Klipschorn a científicos y audiophiles. En este tiempo, él trabaja de un cobertizo de estaño en la Esperanza, Arkansas. Un ebanista local y Baldwin Piano Company asisten a Paul en la construcción de sus 20 primeros altavoces de Klipschorn.

1948
Paul W. Klipsch adquiere su primer edificio de fábrica, antes el edificio de central telefónica para los Terrenos de prueba Sudoeste en la Esperanza, Arkansas, y contrata a su primer empleado, el ebanista Lloyd McClellan. Primer Klipschorn construyó aquí es numerado 121. Hoy, la fábrica original es el Museo Klipsch.

1957
Paul W. Klipsch presenta a su altavoz de Herejía experimental, con eficacia el primer altavoz de canal de centro comercial del mundo. Un año más tarde, él lo demuestra en la Feria del Mundo en Bruselas, Bélgica.

1963
Paul Klipsch diseña el altavoz de La Scala para el sector de artes de realización. Arkansas el candidato gubernativo Winthrop Rockefeller usos posteriores esto como un altavoz de dirección público. Finalmente, La Scala hace su camino en círculos audiofilos porque se consideró una versión "portátil" y más económica de Klipschorn.

1977
Klipsch & Associates refuerza su línea de altavoz profesional con el altavoz de MCM de 500 libras. Diseñado para recorrer sonido y aplicaciones de cine, el MCM entrega bastante poder de mecer la casa abajo.

1978
Paul W. Klipsch recibe el honor más alto de la Sociedad Técnica de Audio, el Premio de Medalla de Plata prestigioso, para sus contribuciones al diseño de altavoz y medida de deformación.

1980
Mientras es posible que los cines usaran Klipschorn a principios de los años 50 a auditorios wow, Klipsch formalmente entra en el negocio de teatro profesional después de vender un sistema MCM a John Allen. De hecho, Allen estableció la presentación de audio “digital” primera en la vida de una utilización de banda de sonido altavoces de Klipsch.

1984
Paul W. Klipsch es instalado en el Pasillo de la Fama de Audio.

1989
A la edad de 85 años, Paul W. Klipsch vende Klipsch & Associates al primo segundo y el hombre de negocios de Indianapolis Fred S. Klipsch y su esposa Judy. Mientras la fabricación permanece en la Esperanza, Arkansas, las operaciones comerciales se mueven a Indianapolis, Indiana. La compañía es Klipsch, Inc. renombrada y una de las primeras líneas de productos para venir de esta "nueva" compañía es la Serie de Tangente, una línea al principio producida para las Fuerzas armadas estadounidenses.

1992
Klipsch comienza a suministrar el mercado de contracción residencial de dos altavoces en la pared – el IW 100 e IW 200. El altavoz de canal de centro de Academia es presentado, representando el primer altavoz de canal de centro de la compañía diseñado expresamente para el uso en el teatro de casa rodea aplicaciones sanas.

1993
Con 5.1 teatro de casa rodean el sonido que gana más ímpetu, Klipsch comienza a construir su carpeta de audio con la introducción de su primera línea de subaltavoz para sonidos bajos impulsada.

1995
En honor a los logros de Paul W. Klipsch, la universidad estatal de Nuevo México (PWK recibió su grado de Licenciado en ciencias de NMSU en 1926) renombra su departamento técnico la Escuela Klipsch de Ingeniería de Ordenador y Eléctrico.

1996
Klipsch presenta al Rebelde “8”, el primer altavoz "de satélite" compacto de la compañía que ofrece.

1997
Paul W. Klipsch es instalado en el Pasillo de Ciencia e Ingeniería de la Fama, un honor compartido por Thomas Edison, Tallista de George Washington y los hermanos de Wright. El Pasillo de Ciencia e Ingeniería de la Fama reconoce a aquellos que han mejorado la calidad de la condición humana a través de una contribución individual usando principios técnicos y científicos. Klipsch también introduce su Serie de Sinergia con líneas de productos de torre y monitor.

1998
Sustituyendo el sistema de Rebelde de 1996, Klipsch introduce el Quinteto para encontrar la demanda de consumo para un paquete de altavoz aún más pequeño, que salva el espacio.

1999
Klipsch presenta al primer altavoz de ordenador sistema en el mundo para ser THX®-Certified. En 249$, ProMedia v.2-400 para siempre cambia el modo que la gente piensa en altavoces multimedia. La primera generación de altavoces de Serie de Referencia es presentada en el mercado. 

2000
Klipsch se mueve en su posición de oficina central corriente al lado noroeste de Indianapolis. También, la compañía es Klipsch Audio Technologies renombrada. Fred S. Klipsch es llamado el Centro de Indiana al Empresario de 2000 de Ernst & Young Del Year® en la categoría industrial.

2001
Klipsch rompe la tierra en una de las capacidades de investigación de audio de consumidor más avanzadas del Mediooeste. Hoy, el Centro de Tecnología e Ingeniería Klipsch alardea de dos cámaras anechoic (cuartos sin eco), estaciones de trabajo de electrónica digitales, un laboratorio de transductor con todas las funciones, una tienda modelo técnica y un laboratorio de diseño industrial.

2002
El 5 de mayo, a la edad de 98 años, leyenda de audio Paul W. Klipsch muere. En todas partes de su vida, este perfeccionista implacable ganó 23 patentes.

2004
En 2004 Espectáculo de Electrónica de consumo Internacional (CES), Paul W. Klipsch es instalado en el Pasillo de Electrónica de consumo de la Fama. La Asociación de Electrónica de consumo (CEA) estableció este Pasillo de la Fama en 2000 para honrar a los líderes cuya creatividad, la persistencia y la determinación ayudaron a formar la industria de electrónica de consumo en lo que es hoy.
2005
Klipsch entra en el espacio de accesorios iPod® con el iFi. Como primer iPod-dockable sistema estéreo de casa en el mercado, esto 2.1 establecido se hace un favorito entre revisores y tanteos los premios selectos de los numerosos redactores. Además, Klipsch adquiere la marca danesa Jamo para acelerar el crecimiento global.

2006
En enero, Klipsch empieza su 60° Aniversario en 2006 Espectáculo de Electrónica de consumo Internacional en Las Vegas. Entonces en febrero, Fred S. Klipsch es instalado en el Pasillo de Negocio de Indiana Central del Logro Menor de la Fama. En agosto, la compañía adquiere Audio Products International (API), los fabricantes del Mirage®, Energy® y marcas de altavoz Athena®. El Instituto de Arkansas de la Excelencia de Rendimiento (AIPE) selecciona la Esperanza de Klipsch, la capacidad de producción situada en Arkansas para un Premio de Compromiso de 2006. La Mejor compra honra Klipsch con un Bravo Premio por ser su Compañero de Vendedor del Año en la División de Vídeo de Audio. 

2007
Mientras Fred S. Klipsch recibe a un doctor honorario en el grado de tecnología de la universidad Purdue, la compañía entra en varias nuevas categorías de producto incluso audífonos y de alta cualidad. La imagen y la Costumbre son vendidas como los audífonos de realización más cómodos, más altos de la industria. La imagen también es reconocida por ser el diseño de audífono en el oído del mundo más pequeño, más ligero. Klipsch recibe una patente para su sesgar el diseño (#7,275,621 córneo), una tecnología esto es presentado en el R-5650-S y KS-7800-THX altavoces en la pared. Introducido durante el espectáculo de IFA en Berlín, Alemania, el Paladio lujoso P-39F floorstander, en 20.000$ por par, representa el pináculo de tecnología cargada por el cuerno de nuestros días y arte. Para el segundo año en fila, la Mejor compra honra Klipsch con un Bravo Premio por ser su Compañero de Vendedor del Año en la División de Vídeo de Audio.

2008
En enero, mientras la Imagen los audífonos de X10 y la Serie de Icono XF-48 floorstander reciben 2008 Premios de Innovaciones CES, la compañía descubre la moto de Klipsch de encargo, construida por Klipsch y Condado de Orange Choppers™, durante CES en el Hotel de roca Difícil en Las Vegas. Más tarde en el año, los altavoces de Klipsch son instalados en la nueva oficina central OCC en Newburgh, Nueva York En abril, compañeros de Klipsch con seis detallistas escogidos en la venta de sus altavoces de Serie de Referencia en línea para la primera vez. En julio, la Serie Palladium™ de siete modelos, de alta cualidad entera se hace disponible mundial, mientras el KL-7502-THX tanteos de altavoz en el techo un producto de 2008 de la revista Award from Electronic House de Año.

2010
Kadence Designs llama Klipsch el distribuidor estadounidense oficial y el concesionario de LightSpeaker, el primer producto para combinar la iluminación CONDUCIDA eficiente y el sonido ambiental inalámbrico en una unidad sola que instala como una bombilla. El sistema se anuncia en 2010 Espectáculo de Electrónica de consumo Internacional, donde esto tanteos un 2010 Premio de Innovaciones y causa un frenesí de medios. En sólo un mes, LightSpeaker consigue la mayor parte de publicidad de cualquier producto en la historia de compañía, añadiendo también un EH Premio de CUMBRES y Premio Selecto del Redactor de la Mecánica Popular a su lista de espaldarazos.
S4i de Imagen también recibe un 2010 Premio de Innovaciones CES, mientras el ordenador personal Máximo pone ProMedia 2.1 Radio sobre su “Mejor de la Mejor” lista.
Klipsch diversifica su ofrecimiento de audífono introduciendo la Imagen UN, la solución sana en el oído primerísima de la compañía.
Klipsch se hace el patrocinador de audífono oficial de la Serie Mundial de Poker® (WSOP), el acontecimiento de juego más grande, más rico y más prestigioso en el mundo
Klipsch Group, Inc. hace un otro chapoteo en la industria después de introducir cinco todo-nuevo, la marca enfadada subaltavoces para sonidos bajos compatibles.

2011
Klipsch Group, Inc. es comprada y se hace una filial totalmente poseída de Audiovox Corporation (NASDAQ: VOXX). Pronto después, Fred. Las transiciones de S. Klipsch al Presidente del consejo de administración y Paul Jacobs son designadas al presidente.
El diseño de producto de Jamo y la ingeniería se trasladan a la oficina central de Indianapolis de la compañía, mientras Klipsch Group Europa establece la nueva oficina central en París, Francia.
La compañía primeras soluciones de audio entra en el mercado, incluso el Klipsch Mode™ M40, Klipsch Gallery™ Serie e Imagen Klipsch S4A™ para Android™, así como la energía Serie de Power™.
El anfiteatro al aire libre renombrado de Indianapolis se hace el Centro musical Klipsch y adelante solidifica una relación emocionante con el Entretenimiento de Live Nation.

Como dije al comienzo… un verdadero fenómeno… “It´s too much” por ello dejo los link de abajo para visiten el sitio web de esta compañía… Atte. Silicon

Investigación y traducción libre; by Ruben Peon (Silicón)

http://www.klipsch.com/About+Us/History/History/5
http://www.klipsch.com/About+Us/Founder+Biography/Founder+Biography/73












Información complementaría sobre estas famosas rinconeras Klipshch.

Por favor tome nota: los productos de Serie de Herencia de Klipsch son construidos a pedido, hecho a mano en los EE.UU en nuestra “Esperanza”, Refugio. 
Capacidad de producción. Elija "el embarque de estándar" y permita tiempo de entrega de hasta 8 semanas.

Muy eficiente: 105 dB 1W / 1M
Variedad totalmente cargada por el cuerno, llena, sistema de tres vías con un cuerno dobladose patentado 15" altavoz para sonidos bajos entrega bajas frecuencias potentes
2" midrange y 1" conductores de compresión de parlante para agudos.
Capaz de niveles de salida extremos con deformación baja extrema y variedad dinámica asombrosa
Disponible en una “Cereza” de alta calidad, la Nuez o la madera de Ceniza Negra chapean el acabado.

El pionero de audio y el fundador de compañía Paul W. Klipsch lanzaron el altavoz de Klipschorn en 1946 para permitir a la gente, por primera y alguna vez, experimentar el poder, detalle y emoción de un concierto en vivo en casa. Comúnmente llamado un altavoz córneo por la esquina, Klipschorn notablemente poco común incluye el parlante para agudos cargado de un cuerno muy eficiente y el conductor de compresión midrange. Su cuerno “dobladose” patentado 15" altavoz para sonidos bajos entrega bajas frecuencias potentes.

Considerado un acontecimiento de industria de línea divisoria de aguas, la introducción de Klipschorn estableció el patrón para sensibilidad alta, amplia variedad dinámica, deformación baja, y alisa la respuesta en frecuencia. Estos principios, que conducen la creación de cada solo altavoz de Klipsch, son lo que hace Klipschorn tan buscado después hoy como era hace unas décadas.

Como el único altavoz en el mundo para estar en la producción continua durante 60 años, Klipschorn ha permanecido relativamente sin alterar desde su inicio. En 2005, la compañía hizo algunas revisiones cosméticas y funcionales menores de este altavoz legendario, incluso la eliminación del cuello de inserción, o espaciador, entre los gabinetes superiores e inferiores para un aspecto estético más limpio. Un sello de la pared horizontal fue añadido para mejorar la exactitud de respuesta del cuerno de baja frecuencia.

Disponible en una cereza, nuez o fin de chapa de madera de ceniza negro, Klipschorn refleja un nivel de la habilidad de alta calidad que nunca saldrá del estilo.

SPECIFICATIONS
• BUILT FROM: 1946 
• CROSSOVER FREQUENCY: HF: 4500 Hz 
MF: 450 Hz 
• DIMENSIONS: 50 .75 H (128.91 cm) x 31.25 W (79.38 cm) x 28.25 D (71.75 cm) 
• ENCLOSURE MATERIAL: Birch Plywood & MDF 
• ENCLOSURE TYPE: Fully horn-loaded 
• FINISHES: Walnut Lacquer, Cherry Lacquer, Black Lacquer 
• FREQUENCY RESPONSE: 33Hz-17kHz(+-) 4dB 
• INPUT CONNECTIONS: 5-way binding posts / Bi-wire capable 
• MAXIMUM ACOUSTIC OUTPUT: 121dB SPL 
• MID FREQUENCY HORN: Exponential Horn 
• MIDRANGE: K-55-X 2" (5.08cm) Phenolic diaphragm compression driver 
• NOMINAL IMPEDANCE: 8 ohms 
• POWER HANDLING: 100 w max continuous (400 w peak) 
• SENSITIVITY: 105dB @ 1watt/1meter 
• TWEETER: K-77-F 1" (2.54cm) Phenolic diaphragm compression driver 
• WEIGHT: 175 lbs unboxed 
• WOOFER: K-33-E 15" (38.1cm) Fiber-composite cone / horn-loaded with a trihedral exponential folded 

Luego si desean información complementaria en este link hay varios reviews; 

http://www.klipsch.com/klipschorn-floorstanding-speaker

Como dije anteriormente un fenómeno si precedentes… y de paso aprovecho aquí para acreditar a Nuppi en donde yo le decía que las hacían a pedido o por encargue… valga la prueba….
Investigación y traducción libre; by Ruben Peon (Silicón)







*Studer/Revox :*
hoy Studer – Studer era la línea Pro, otrora y Revox era una línea más hogareña por así decirlo – 
Sigue vigente Studer… http://www.studer.ch/products/archived.aspx​ 
Revox (Schweiz) AG
Wehntalerstrasse 190
CH-8105 Regensdorf
+41 44 871 66 11+41 44 871 66 19 - FAX
www.revox.com 
Fundado por la compañía de audio profesional suiza legendaria Studer a principios de los años 1950, Revox produjo algunos los magnetófonos de carrete abierto más aclamados y respetados en la historia. El Studer Revox entonces continuó a producir una variedad de productos de audio profesionales, como la mezcla de consolas, sincronizadores, y estaciones de trabajo de audio digital. Después de una serie de varias adquisiciones, en 1994 Harman International compró la compañía pero desde 2010 sólo vende la marca de Studer. Revox ha anunciado recientemente que, como la parte de su nueva atención a altavoces, acompañará con Zumtobel para producir productos que se encienden que se doblan como altavoces, similares a la iniciativa de Klipsch.
Los productos Revox populares incluyen el G36, A77, y magnetófonos de bobinas B77, Re:system M51 y soluciones multimedia M100, y servidor de audio M37.
Compare Revox to companies like Classe, B&O, and Linn.​ 
Historia:
Período de Arranque de 1948
Abre su compañía "Willi Studer, Fábrica para el Equipo electrónico" en Herisau, Suiza. Junto al desarrollo y la fabricación de osciloscopios de alta tensión, la compañía joven pronto da vuelta al desarrollo de máquinas a carrete para tambalearse, al principio vendidas bajo el nombre de Dynavox.​ 

1951 El primer magnetófono de Revox
Con el Revox T26, Will Studer lanza su primer magnetófono bajo su propia marca registrada. El dispositivo era un desarrollo basado en Dynavox y tenía tal calidad “excelente” que fue usado en el mundo profesional de la emisión.​ 
1952 Equipos de Estudio Profesionales
Willi Studer presenta su primer magnetófono de estudio profesional, el Studer A27. En un golpe, dos líneas de productos y marcas registradas son establecidas con el nombre. De aquí en adelante, el nombre que Studer pone la variedad de estudio profesional mientras Revox se hace la marca superior para el amante de música privado.​ 

1960 La Opción de las estrellas
El Grupo de Club de Corazones Solitarios "del Sargento Pepper de álbum de Beatles legendarios", posiblemente el álbum de música pop más innovador de su tiempo, es registrado con el Studer J37 en los Estudios de Abbey Road en Londres. La compañía Studer-Revox domina el área de la tecnología de estudio avanzada durante décadas.​ 
1967 bis 1977 La leyenda que es el Revox A77
Casi 20 años de la maestría de desarrollo y profundidad de la experiencia del mundo de la tecnología de estudio entran en la variedad de magnetófono más acertada de la compañía, el Revox A77. El A77 es realzado por la adición de un combinado DE sintonizador y amplificador, causando un sistema hi-fi uniformemente diseñado.​ 
Innovación de 1977 en vinilo
El Revox B790 tocadiscos con paso directo controlado por el cuarzo y brazo de recogida tangencial no era emocionante sólo debido a su diseño avanzado, pero debido a una variedad completa de innovaciones funcionales. El B790 unió la seguridad y la simplicidad de la operación y esencialmente ofreció nuevas soluciones de viejos problemas.​ 
1983 pioneros de Multicuarto
Con el Sistema de Multicuarto "Línea Fácil" y el regulador de audio/de vídeo B200, Revox abre el campo innovador y trendsetting de la tecnología de Multicuarto. El regulador podría combinar todas las órdenes de conmutación periféricas en procesos funcionales lógicos y transmitirlos en los componentes hi-fi relacionados.​ 

1995 Scala 3.6 altavoz digital
Con Scala 3.6 altavoz digital, Revox presenta una solución del problema inevitable de la tardanza de tiempo de ejecución que afecta a altavoces análogos. La experiencia sana única de Scala 3.6 todavía excita a músicos innumerables y productores hoy, porque viene así cerca de la experiencia viva actual.​ 

1999 Plano y brillante: TV plasma E542
En 1999, Revox es una de las primeras compañías en su campo para presentar una TV plasma. El E542 impresiona por su navaja de afeitar la reproducción de cuadros aguda y una construcción increíblemente Plana (Flat).​ 
2001 Archivo de Música para la Casa entera 
Como el primer abastecedor en el área de Multicuarto, Revox ofrece la integración completa de un servidor de audio en un Sistema de Multicuarto. La nueva tecnología le permite tener acceso a su música almacenada simplemente, de cualquier cuarto en la casa.​ 
2002 El Re: sistema hito de M51
Revox alcanza un nuevo jalón y presenta el M51. El sistema de audio/de vídeo único, con su construcción completamente modular, forma la base para el Sistema de Multicuarto Revox. Gracias a las cuatro zonas de escucha por separado controlables, hasta cuatro fuentes diferentes pueden ser escuchadas al mismo tiempo.​ 
2003 El sistema pensado
Revox introduce un rasgo de respuesta en el área de Multicuarto, que hace la operación de los cuartos individuales aún más fácil y más intuitiva. La posibilidad de ser capaz de seleccionar títulos individuales de cualquier posición es un resultado de este concepto operacional realzado.​ 
2004 integración Llena en la “Casa Elegante” 
Juntos con los compañeros Gira y Feller, Revox ofrece la posibilidad de integrar el mundo de Revox de audio y vídeo en un sistema de gestión de edificio primario. Como consiguiente, las luces, el aire acondicionado y muchas otras funciones útiles pueden ser controlados desde un sistema, junto a los productos de Revox.​ 
2005 Integración perfecta a video play back 
Esto marca un paso de desarrollo significativo adicional en el concepto de un botón como concepto de operaciones. Revox tiene éxito en dispositivos de reproducción de cuadros que se integran totalmente en el sistema de control de Revox, de modo que un sistema integral pueda ponerse a funcionar con solo apretar un botón.​ 
2006 incluye más comodidad operacional
Revox perfecciona la comodidad operacional con el Re:control M208 mando a distancia inteligente. Muchos productos de otros fabricantes también pueden ser integrados ahora en Revox concepto de operaciones, juntos con todos los dispositivos de Revox. Todas las funciones pueden ser controladas muy simplemente con sólo un mando a distancia.​ 
2007 Exclusivo tanto en sonido como en diseño
Lanzando dos nuevas variedades de altavoz exclusivas, el H y serie L, Revox presenta dos productos de punto de referencia absolutos en el mundo de altavoces. Ambas variedades encantan por su diseño único y sonido imponente y demuestran aún otra vez la legendaria competencia audiofila de la casa de Revox.​ 
2008 Integración al mundo multimedia
Con el módulo más nuevo del M de serie, la conexión completa del Sistema de Multicuarto Revox al World Wide Web y el mundo multimedia se hace una realidad. Los programas de radio de Internet, así como el contenido de un iPod o cualquier otra unidad de disco difícil pueden ser controlados por el sistema con la más simple de las operaciones. Con sólo pulsar un botón usted controla su programa de entretenimiento en todas las partes de la casa.​ 
2010 Un sistema para la vida
El concepto modular Revox ha sido nacido de nuevo por el Re: system M100, en un concepto completamente nuevo, previsor. El startpoint es un sistema hi-fi compacto con el sonido exquisito, en un alojamiento elegante del diseño más fino. El sistema entonces crece, como requerido, del sistema estéreo en una solución de Multicuarto completa.​ 
Investigación y Traducción Libre: by Ruben Peon (Silicón)​ 
http://www.revox.com/#/company/history​ 
Nota: Este apartado en especial ha sido muy laborioso por cuanto los textos de esta web estaban en Flashmovie (pelicula Flash) y hubo que tipearlos en idioma y luego traducirlos. Estos sistemas de vectores (Flash) no permiten copiar y pegar textos. Solo se pueden capturar pantallas y que luego si se tienen los softwares necesarios se pasan a JPG (foto) y luego se pueden pasar por OCR… (Reconocimiento Óptico de Caracteres), pero todo ello implica muchas veces un tedioso trabajo. 
Por ende no todo es copiar y pegar en la web… y peor aún si la página esta “encriptada” – lease bloqueada. Aunque en informática siempre habrá una salida para cada problema… pero uno debe estar a las alturas de todo estos inconvenientes, lo cual es otro complemento.​ 
Deseo agregar también que me tome la libertad de subrayar algunos párrafos que considere de importancia por cuanto mucha gente no sabe (ni tiene la obligación) de muchos hitos dentro de la historia de esta compañía líder en consolas de estudio de grabaciones. Aquí ellos no mencionan que su otra división “Studer” han producido consolas que muchas estrellas como Frank Sinatra, Paul McCartney y creo que hasta Pink Floyd supieron tener a manera personal para sus trabajos​ 


*AKG :*
HISTORIA :​ 
http://www.akg.com/site/powerslave,id,35,nodeid,35,_language,EN,country,EN.html
AKG - c/o Harman International, 400 Atlantic Street
Stamford, CT 06901 
USA (203) 328-3500 - tel 
www.akg.com​ 
Introducción:
Fundado en Viena en 1947, AKG produce una de las líneas más respetadas y reconocidas de micrófonos y audífonos en el mundo. Además de sus propios productos, AKG también diseña y fabrica productos para muchas marcas famosas en todo el mundo. Entre otros logros, AKG, que surge de Austria rasgada por la guerra, en los años 1950 diseñada y producida el primer micrófono cardioid dinámico del mundo. AKG amplió esta innovación en unidades de nuevo verbo y audífonos, y, finalmente, micrófonos inalámbricos y el mercado lucrativo para micrófonos de teléfono celular. Harman International compró AKG en 1994, y la compañía permanece tan vibrante y productiva hoy como alguna vez.
En el mundo del audio pro, los micrófonos de AKG y los audífonos han sido sinónimos de la excelencia durante varias décadas.​ 
Alrededor de los estudios de grabación mundiales, la radio y las estaciones de TV, las óperas y las etapas famosas cuentan con productos AKG. Los músicos internacionalmente conocidos y las estrellas del espectáculo han sido con frecuencia vistos usando nuestros micrófonos de alta calidad y audífonos durante muchas décadas. Hoy AKG es uno de los fabricantes líderes de micrófonos de alta calidad, audífonos y el equipo inalámbrico. Puesto en una lista abajo es la breve historia de una de las marcas más famosas en el mundo de audio profesional.​ 
AKG, fundado en Viena por el doctor Rudolf Goerike y Ernst Pless, pronto se hizo uno de los jugadores más grandes en el mundo de sonido. Hoy AKG es sinónimo de sonido bueno, soportes para la pasión en la música que proporciona la innovación de la calidad más alta y en curso en el mundo de la música. La compañía fue fundada en 1947 y dentro de unos meses, los primeros micrófonos AKG estaban siendo usados en emisoras de radio, teatros y Clubes de jazz. Los productos (el AKG DYN Serie) fueron fabricados entonces a mano por cinco trabajadores. 
En 1949, los primeros audífonos AKG vinieron al mercado. Entonces, a principios de los años cincuenta AKG hizo una brecha con varios nuevos productos: las Totalmente nuevas tecnologías como el primer micrófono de condensador de alta calidad del mundo, el D 12 con sus características cardioide, el primer micrófono de condensador de multimodelo teledirigido del mundo, el C 12 y el D 36 hicieron la historia acústica. Uno de los primeros compradores de C famoso 12 micrófono era la BBC en Londres.​ 
Por todo el mundo extensión de AKG
Con su éxito creciente, AKG también se amplió geográficamente con una filial alemana fundada en 1955. Hacia el final de los años cincuenta, la red de distribución mundial del AKG había crecido a otras partes de Europa y en el extranjero. En los años sesenta AKG con éxito comenzó a exportar en antiguos países de bloque del Este y América Latina. Referido por la calidad tecnológica, AKG se concentró en lo que esto hizo todo lo posible: transductores de audio de alta calidad. Los resultados eran productos de primera clase en todas las categorías. En los años siguientes, AKG lanzó los primeros micrófonos cardioide de doble sentido del mundo (D 202, D 224) y desarrolló el CM sistema de micrófono de condensador modular.​ 
Los años setenta: innovaciones de AKG alrededor del reloj
Los años setenta comenzaron como los años sesenta terminados en AKG: con innovaciones continuas. La compañía comenzó en los años setenta con la presentación del BX 20, la unidad de reverberación de estudio primera, realmente portátil del mundo. En 1972 un sello especial por el Correos británico que conmemora el 50° aniversario de la BBC mostró micrófonos históricos junto con modelos del catálogo AKG. Un año más tarde AKG fue concedido su 1000ma patente. Al mismo tiempo la compañía presentó el K 140 "" audífonos abiertos integrados. Éstos fueron seguidos de más innovaciones como la Suspensión Transversal AKG (TS) sistema, los primeros audífonos de doble sentido del mundo, y la línea de micrófono vocal verdadera que firma la reputación internacional de alta calidad de los productos AKG. 
Hacia el final de los años setenta los primeros contratos de endoso fueron firmados con Frank Sinatra, Roger Whittaker, Falco y otros artistas. Como el líder tecnológico, AKG era primero en la perfección de la tecnología digital próxima. La compañía usó las primeras unidades con éxito en las Olimpiadas de Moscú (1980). Después de esto, la compañía siguió con innovaciones digitales como el BX a 25 ED unidad de reverberación digital/análoga o los micrófonos de condensador de equipo de música de diafragma grandes con la electrónica transistorizada avanzada.​ 
AKG recibe publicidad
En 1984 AKG recibió publicidad y comenzó una nueva fase del crecimiento enorme. En 1985 la filial estadounidense de AKG fue fundada, seguida de otras extensiones, como la adquisición de productos Profesionales dbx en 1989. La extensión siguió durante el principio de los años noventa con adquisiciones en Gran Bretaña, Alemania y otros países. 
La extensión también era una estrategia clave con productos AKG: Al principio de los años noventa AKG tomó a las estrellas cuando el proyecto espacial “Audimir” usó productos AKG para la simulación de cuarto en el espacio exterior. AKG siguió su extensión de producto y el éxito con la nueva generación de audífonos llamó la Serie K, la, Serie de Tri-poder de sección triangular ergonómicamente en forma de los micrófonos de los músicos dinámicos, la Serie de Línea Azul AKG sistema de micrófono modular, nuevo C 547 micrófono divisorio y C 621, C la 647 "línea escasa" gooseneck micrófonos para la etapa e instaló el uso de sistema.​ 
AKG como una parte de Harman International
En 1994 AKG se hizo una parte de Harman International Industries, Inc. Los años siguientes trajeron un tiempo de reestructuración y el agravamiento de la estrategia de distribución y la línea de productos. La línea de micrófono inalámbrica fue ampliada con grandes productos usados del viaje por Rod Stewart, Peter Gabriel y Simpled Red. 1995 trajo la introducción del sistema de diafragma dual del mundo más pequeño en el mundo, el CK 77/C 577 - grande en el sonido, más pequeño que una uña del pulgar en la talla, expresamente diseñada para teatro, TV y usos de película. AKG también desarrolló la nueva Serie de Ejecutante - micrófonos económicos para Karaoke, grabación de la casa y músicos artísticos.
Este camino acertado siguió a lo largo de los años noventa: AKG presentó innovaciones de producto como el WMS 60 Sistema de Micrófono Inalámbrico de Varios canales, el AKG Hearo Serie o el C 4000 B el primer diafragma grande dual del mundo electret micrófono. El nuevo milenio comenzado con AKG aún más fuerte se concentra en sus productos principales. Una nueva estrategia de producción fue puesta en práctica en la oficina central de Investigación y construcción experimental en Viena para reforzar la posición de tecnología principal de AKG en el mundo del audio profesional.​ 
Nueva fama con el 60° aniversario
En 2007, AKG celebra su 60° aniversario, pero en vez de mirar hacia atrás, AKG mira hacia un futuro prometedor con el crecimiento adicional. Además del desarrollo de nuevos mercados geográficos, el foco estará en la colocación estratégica de AKG en mercados existentes y nuevos. Para conseguir estos objetivos, la marca ha sido lanzada de nuevo con un nuevo logotipo corporativo e imagen de marca. 2007 verá el lanzamiento de muchos productos AKG nuevos e innovadores. Con éstos y muchas actividades más, AKG espera seguir siendo el mundo famoso de sus micrófonos de alta calidad y audífonos dentro del mundo de audio profesional.
AKG por todo el mundo en etapa
Los micrófonos de AKG y los audífonos tienen una historia larga del viaje y en el estudio con músicos internacionales, como Frank Sinatra, Eric Clapton, Peter Gabriel, Stevie Wonder, Aerosmith, The Rolling Stones, Rod Stewart, Anastacia, Eros Ramazzotti, Kanye West y Simpled Red. No sólo estimado internacionalmente, AKG tiene admiradores más cerca a la casa, con la estrella del pop más famosa Falco de Austria contada como un usuario AKG, así como la estrella austríaca próxima Christina Stuermer.​ 
Algunos acontecimientos notables:​ 
• 1955: El primer Festival de Salzburg de la posguerra (Austria) usa micrófonos AKG. Un micrófono unidireccional es expresamente diseñado para Herbert von Karajan. 
• 1955: Hans Hass usa productos AKG para rodar su primera película "Adventures in the Red Sea" sana submarina que ganó el primer premio para el festival de cine semestral “Biennale” en Venecia, Italia.
• 1972: Un sello especial es publicado por el Correos británico que conmemora el 50mo aniversario de la BBC mostrando micrófonos históricos incluso varios modelos AKG.
• 1991: AKG toma a las estrellas cuando el proyecto espacial "Audimir" usa productos AKG para la simulación de cuarto en el espacio exterior (estación espacial MIR).
• 1997: la Radio de AKG Mics es usada en el "" proyecto de Nordeste Artico para la Red de radiodifusión austríaca, proporcionando la calidad y el rendimiento confiable hasta en temperaturas árticas bajas.
• 1999: la nueva mezcla de la voz de Caruso es completada con Hearo 777s.
• 2003: el novelista principal Dan Brown menciona audífonos AKG en dos de sus novelas más vendidas: "El Código Da Vinci" y "Punto de Engaño".
• 2006: AKG proporciona el sonido de calidad a la Copa del mundo de FIFA de 2006 en Alemania.
• 2007: AKG celebra su 60mo aniversario y comienza la siguiente fase de la extensión mundial.
• 2008: AKG se honra con el Premio de Exportación austríaco 2008.
• 2010: AKG se honra con el Premio de GRAMMY® técnico 2010.​ 
*Una Marca Legendaria*
1947
Fundado en Viena, Austria, por el doctor Görike e Ing. Ernst Pless la compañía fue al principio establecido para fabricar productos para la industria cinematográfica.
Lanzamiento de ahora Serie DYN famosa – la primera variedad del AKG de micrófonos dinámicos handcrafted.
1953
El nacimiento de una leyenda – el AKG C 12: el primer micrófono de condensador de diafragma grande de AKG con modelos polares controlados remotos. 
El lanzamiento del D 12 que pronto se hizo otro icono de industria.
1959
Primeros audífonos supra-auditivos, abiertos atrás, ligeros del mundo K 50.
1969 
Nuevos audífonos K 180 con “SCS –” procesamiento sano mecánico Sano Controlado Subjetivo.
1971 
El movimiento del tubo a la tecnología de estado sólido con el C 414 EB cambió paradigmas antiguos de la industria.
1974
AKG solicita su 1000ma patente, y en el mismo año el K 140 audífonos fueron lanzados como un precursor de K famoso 240s.
1979
Primera unidad con retraso digital modular del mundo TDU 7000. Presentación del D 300 Series de micrófonos vocales que combinan aspereza extrema con calidad sana estándar por el estudio.
1986
Lanzamiento del C 1000, el primer micrófono de etapa de condensador del mundo con modelo polar convertible y alternativa 9 V suministro de energía de la batería.
1989
Presentación de K excepcional 1000 sistema de altavoz principal para avanzado, binaural reproducción para puristas hi-fi y estudio pros.
1991
AKG entra en la órbita con el sonido de binaural que trata a bordo de la estación espacial MIR. Lanzamiento del WMS 100 y WMS 900 sistemas de micrófono inalámbricos.
1993 
AKG son incorporados en Harman International y encuentran a compañeros simpáticos en tecnología, mercadotecnia y distribución.
2005
Stefan Gubi se hace el presidente de la Acústica AKG.
El AKG C 414 micrófono B-X es denominado por Premios de TEC en 2005 AES.
2006 
El Telefunken ELA M251 micrófono (que fue diseñado y construido por AKG) recibe el Pasillo TECnology del estado de Fama.
2007 
AKG celebran su 60mo aniversario y comienzan la siguiente fase de la extensión mundial. 
Nuevos C 5 y D 5 micrófonos entregan una combinación única del mejor rendimiento y durabilidad.
El AKG C 414 ha sido seleccionado para la inducción en el Pasillo TECnology de la Fama.
2008
AKG trae líneas nuevas y mejoradas de la serie de Estudio legendaria K 141 MK II, K 240 MK II, K 171 MK II, K 271 MK II, y K 77, K 99, IP 2 modelos.
Introducción de la nueva Serie de Percepción de micrófonos de condensador profesionales incluso el P 120, P 170, P 220 y P 420.
AKG se honra con el Premio de Exportación austríaco 2008.
2009
AKG recibe a "Oscar" entre los premios de innovación de Austria, la Medalla Kaplan para la tecnología de audio innovadora.
AKG presenta por primera vez el CS 5 sistema de conferencia totalmente modular, muy flexible, una nueva generación de sistemas de conferencia digitales totalmente integrados para cualquier tipo de la aplicación en la comunicación de audio.
AKG lanza muchos nuevos productos, como el C 414 XLS y C 414 XL II, la Percepción 120 USB, o el AKG DMM 4/2/2 mezclador de micrófono automático.
2010 
AKG se honran con el Premio de GRAMMY® técnico 2010.
Los usuarios por todo el mundo prefieren productos AKG para su tecnología de audio excepcional y estilización sofisticada.
Viena todavía es el lugar donde todos los productos AKG son diseñados y su línea de alta cualidad es fabricada.
Como un miembro de Harman Pro Group, AKG es la parte de la iniciativa de HiQnet® que conduce la industria y establecerá nuevos patrones en la tecnología de red de audio en el futuro como esto hizo en el pasado.
La pasión que ha estado conduciendo AKG durante más de sesenta años sigue inspirando el desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías y productos para la ventaja y placer de nuestros clientes.​ 

*SONY :*
Tal vez el máximo exponente mundial en la historia de la electrónica en cuanto a variedad de productos, inventiva, poder y nombre (su slogan es una declaración de principios : "It´s a SONY"), pensar que Masaru Ibuka empezó reparando radios en un tallercito ubicado en el tercer piso de un supermercado a medio derrumbar en el Tokyo del ´45 tras la segunda guerra mundial y el año pasado sus ingresos a nivel mundial superaron los 90 mil millones de dolares !!!
*Historia : *
En septiembre de 1945, Masaru Ibuka regresó a Tokio, que había quedado destrozada por los bombardeos aliados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. El tercer piso de los grandes almacenes Shirokiya, se convirtió en el nuevo taller de Ibuka y su grupo. El exterior del edificio, presentaba grietas por todas partes.​ 
En octubre, Ibuka y su grupo establecieron una instalación llamada Tokyo Tsushin Kenkyujo (Totsuken) o Instituto de Telecomunicaciones de Tokio. A pesar del entusiasmo, nadie sabía al principio qué hacer. La mayoría de los salarios se pagaban recurriendo a los limitados ahorros de Ibuka.​ 
La fábrica reparaba radios y hacía convertidores de onda corta o adaptadores que podían convertir fácilmente radios de onda media en superheterodinos o receptores de ondas de cualquier longitud, cuya demanda crecía rápidamente.​ 
Los adaptadores de onda corta atrajeron la atención y el periódico Asahi Shimbun publicó un artículo al respecto. Cuando la guerra llegaba a su fin, Akio Morita había decidido regresar a Kosugaya, en la Prefectura de Aichi. Un día leyó la columna que mencionaba a Ibuka e inmediatamente escribió a su amigo, quien le contestó e instó a venir a Tokio.​ 
Ibuka y Morita se conocieron durante las reuniones del Comité de Investigaciones en Período Bélico. Ambos se convirtieron en amigos aunque Ibuka llevaba a su compañero más de doce años.​ 
Además del trabajo remunerado, las reparaciones de radios aportaron una recompensa adicional, pues más allá de las comisiones de servicio recibían frecuentemente arroz en las casas que visitaban para dar mantenimiento.​ 
La fábrica de Ibuka trabajó en una olla eléctrica para cocer arroz (un producto primitivo). Era raro obtener un arroz sabroso. Fue un primer fracaso para Ibuka y su grupo.​ 
El arroz provenía de Shozaburo Tachikawa, un pariente lejano de Ibuka que operaba en el mercado negro. De niño, Ibuka solía visitar a la familia Tachikawa en Hakodate (Hokkaidō). Tachikawa se sentía allegado a Ibuka y le admiraba. Al graduarse de la universidad, Tachikawa había administrado con habilidad los asuntos generales de la Compañía de Instrumentos de Medición de Japón (Nissoku). En Totsuken, él se ocupó de las finanzas, del personal y de asuntos generales. Una de sus primeras tareas fue comprar arroz en el mercado negro.​ 
La compañía comenzó a proveer su «voltímetro de tubos al vacío» en el que Yasuda trabajó desde la época de Nissokua, a las oficinas del gobierno, con lo que el negocio de Ibuka inició plena marcha a finales de 1945.
El 7 de mayo de 1946 más de veinte ejecutivos y el personal asistieron a la ceremonia inaugural de Tokyo Tsushin Kogyo.​ 
En un folleto lanzado en el momento de la inauguración, su presidente dejo esta frase para la historia : 
"...Hoy se ha iniciado nuestra pequeña compañía. Alimentada por sus tecnologías superiores y por su espíritu de unidad, la compañía crecerá. Y a medida que lo haga aportaremos una contribución real a la sociedad".​ 
El origen de la palabra SonyEn 1955, la compañía decide empezar a utilizar la marca SONY en los productos Totsuko y, tres años más tarde, cambia el nombre de la empresa por el de Sony Corporation.​ 
*Origen de la palabra SONY*
El origen del nombre Sony es fruto de la combinación de varios conceptos: uno es el vocablo latino sonus, que es la base etimológica de "sonido". Otro es sonny boy, una expresión popular que se utilizaba en Japón en aquellos años para describir a una persona de espíritu libre y vanguardista. El nuevo nombre evocaba a la perfección del espíritu de la compañía: el de unos jóvenes llenos de energía y pasión por la creación sin límites. También está relacionado con la palabra inglesa sunny (‘soleado’).​ 
*Algunos aportes al mundo de la electrónica hechos por SONY . *
Los aportes de Sony al mundo de la electrónica han sido relevantes. En 1950 se presentaba la primera grabadora de sonido en Japón, cuatro años más tarde fabrica el primer transistor japonés y al año siguiente, en 1955 desarrolla la primera radio de transistores del mundo, la TR-55, que presenta en Japón. Dos años después presenta la TR-63 y la TR-62 a nivel mundial. Con ellas se introduce en el mercado de Estados Unidos. Morita compró la tecnología de estado sólido ―que sirvió a Sony para darse a conocer en el mundo con su radio a transistores― a los laboratorios Bell. Bell no había utilizado esta tecnología de estado sólido porque estimó que los consumidores que utilizaban la tecnología anterior iban a rechazar cualquier innovación.​ 
En 1958 sigue innovando en la radio transistorizada, presentando el receptor más pequeño en el mundo y el primer receptor a transistores de dos bandas.​ 
En 1960 desarrolló el 8-301, el primer receptor de televisión transistorizado. Seguidamente, en 1961, la primera grabadora de vídeo transistorizada, la SV-201. Al año siguiente esos productos serían de menor tamaño.​ 
En 1965 se presenta la primera grabadora de vídeo doméstica, la CV-2000 y un micrófono de condensador transistorizado.​ 
En 1967 aparece el primer receptor de radio que incorpora circuitos integrados y una grabadora de vídeo portátil, la DV-2400.​ 
En 1968 presenta el primer televisor en color Trinitron (marca y tecnología que mantendrá hasta la desaparición de los monitores y receptores de TV de tubo de rayos catódicos a principios del siglo XXI). Al siguiente la NASA selecciona el casete TC-50 de Sony para equipar el Apolo X.​ 
En 1969 Sony desarrolla en magnetoscopio U-matic que está llamado a ser el formato de grabación de vídeo para ENG sustituyendo a los formatos de pulgada "C" y "B" de Ampex y Bosch. Dos años después presentaría el U-matic en color.​ 
En 1972 desarrolla y presenta el primer proyector de vídeo para pantallas de gran formato y en 1975 surge el Betamax, con el modelo SL-6300, fue un concepto de Ibuka, que se convirtió en un éxito, pero que paulatinamente perdió su dominio del mercado a manos del formato VHS, liderado por JVC. Esta situación se debió a la negativa de Sony de compartir el uso de su formato con otras compañías, razón por la cual, la mayoría de fabricantes adoptaron el formato VHS.​ 
En 1977 aparece el primer procesador de audio digital PCM-1 y en 1979 presenta el primer Walkman del mundo, el TPS-12.​ 
En 1980 desarrolla y presenta, junto a Philips el nuevo formato de grabación de audio digital, el CD. Ese mismo año lanza el primer camcorder, cámara y grabadora integrados, destinado al mercado doméstico.​ 

Ejemplo de cámara de video Sony.En 1982 desarrolla el sistema Betacam partiendo del U-matic. El nuevo sistema, que graba por componentes en cintas de media pulgada idénticas a las utilizadas por el formato doméstico Betamax se desarrollaría posteriormente dando lugar al Betacam SP que apareció en 1988 y sería el formato estándar de TV brodcast hasta la desaparición de la grabación en cinta en la primera década del siglo XXI. Este formato se evolucionaría al Betacam digital y soportaría todos los formatos intermedios que tanto Sony como otras empresas del sector intentaron introducir para sustituirlo.​ 
En 1994 lanza al mercado la primera videoconsola desarrollada por Sony, la PlayStation, que se convirtió en la primera videoconsola con unidad CD-ROM en ser exitosa.​ 
En 2008 el formato Blu-ray desarrollado por Sony, se impone sobre el formato HD DVD que trató de imponer la empresa Toshiba.Gran parte de su éxito se debió a su incorporación en el sistema Playstation 3, producto estrella de Sony que actualmente pelea por imponerse tras sus exitosos PlayStation 2 y PlayStation.​ 
En 2010 salió al mercado la Sony Bravia 3D, la cual, ha tenido mucho éxito.[cita requerida]​ 
En 2011 se desarrolla la sony tablet, que cuenta con 2 modelos diferentes, las dos dotadas de pantalla táctil, seleccion de juegos con certificado playstation, de peliculas en HD.​ 
Fuente ​


*Akai - Roberts :*
"Hacia 1948, Akai había comenzado a producir y vender motores de fonógrafo. En esta grabación del tiempo la tecnología cambiaba rápidamente y había demanda de tocadiscos de mayor precisión. Akai respondió a esta demanda mejorando continuamente la tecnología de sus motores phono. Hacia 1951, ellos habían desarrollado el Motor de Velocidad variable c-5, que produjo el ruido y la vibración mínima y resultó muy popular entre entusiastas de audio de ese período.
El c-5 despertó el gran interés en los EE.UU y también esto llevó a Saburo a cambiar su perspectiva de mercado. En 1953-4 Akai era una de las compañías mejor posesionadas para exportar bienes sin pasar por un mayorista. Saburo había hecho publicidad en el diario técnico americano "Electronics". El titular "¿ Por qué no comprar tecnología de Akai?" generó las preguntas de 5 compañías interesadas. Una de estas compañías era un pequeño productor de equipos audiovisuales para la educación, Robert Electronics. La compañía presentó a Saburo la demanda aplastante de algo que Akai produjera y el negocio se amplió rápidamente para ambos ya que Robert Electronics comenzó a usar productos de Akai.
Entonces en la respuesta a una pregunta de Akai sobre cómo sus productos estaban siendo usados, Roberts devolvió un magnetófono. Los técnicos en Akai revisaron el modelo, hicieron uno de sus propios y rápidamente devolvieron esto a su cliente estadounidense. Roberts contestó en seguida. La firma pidió a Akai fabricar los magnetófonos completados y dijo que ellos tomarían el precio de ventas. En 1954 Akai hizo su primera incursión en el campo de magnetófono sacando el EN - 1 modelo, un equipo de magnetófono. Esto fue seguido en 1956 por su magnetófono primero independientemente desarrollado, los 900. El modelo era bien acogido y los pedidos comenzaron a entrar rápido."

*STUDER - REVOX :*
La compañía base suiza Studer es uno de los líderes por todo el mundo para el audio profesional. Fundado por Willi Studer en 1948, durante los años la compañía y su marca registrada Studer se hizo sinónimo para transmitir y registrar el equipo. Hoy Studer es capaz de ofrecer soluciones para casi cada aplicación en el campo del Audio Profesional. 
Los productos de Studer son inventados y diseñados en Regensdorf / Suiza. La gama de productos incluye equipo y sistemas para la TV / Emisión de radio, Grabación y Estudios de Producción, o 19" componentes para aplicaciones de sistema.

La iniciación del futuro de la industria de audio

En Studer, nuestra filosofía debe esforzarse continuamente por la perfección por el diseño innovador, calidad técnica e incorporada suiza. El resultado neto de este enfoque consiste en que proveemos a nuestros clientes en Radio y difusión de TV, así como industrias sanas instaladas vivas con productos nuevos y enriquecidos por el rasgo y formación. Hemos realizado este objetivo a través de escuchar usted, nuestros clientes, y realización de sus ideas, ser ellos figuran, software o basado en la ingeniería – junto con algunos de nuestros propios, por supuesto. A través de este enfoque hemos sido capaces de proveerle de los instrumentos últimos para alcanzar nuevos niveles de la excelencia produciendo programas y espectáculos.

La historia larga y acertada de Studer es fundada en el servicio de atención al cliente. Nunca hemos perdido la vista de este hecho y realizamos que es una parte importante del paquete de Studer decidiendo comprar un producto de Studer. Como tal estamos dedicados a seguir nuestras tradiciones de combinar arte suizo excelente, innovación bien tramada e ideas intuitivas, guardando siempre las ventajas del cliente como nuestro objetivo principal.
La evolución constante de tecnologías de interfaz del usuario ergonómicas, combinadas con el procesamiento de señal digital avanzado, ha causado la innovación más eficiente y groundbreaking, a saber la serie 'de Vista' de escritorios de mezcla digitales. 

Concentrándose en los aspectos humanos de la operación, un producto ha sido creado que sólo no es intuitivo, eficiente y confiable sino también un placer de usar.
Como la tecnología de la información de audio digital se desarrolla ha permitido un nivel más alto de la integración de sistema. En la difusión, la consola de mezcla digital ya no es vista como un producto independiente, pero como un punto ergonómico del acceso a datos de audio digital en un sistema de audio digital totalmente integrado. Hoy OnAir 3000 y plataformas 'de Resultado' proporcionan la base de los sistemas más flexibles y networkable para una cadena de emisión totalmente digital.

Ver este link: 
http://www.studer.ch/support/videos.aspx?vid=155990

Pionero de audio doctor h.c. Willi Studer
(Diciembre 17, 1912 - Marzo 1°, 1996) 

Willi Studer comenzó su carrera empresarial en 1948 en Zurich construyendo una pequeña fábrica de equipo de electrónica. Los primeros productos reunidos por el grupo pequeño de tres empleados eran osciloscopios de alta tensión especiales. Pero dentro de poco después, él comenzó a especializarse en el campo de la tecnología de audio. La experiencia ganada de la adaptación de magnetófonos estadounidenses para el mercado europeo dio a Studer la confianza que él sería capaz de diseñar y construir tal equipo él mismo y que sería aún mejor y más confiable. Él demostró esto con el desarrollo del ahora 'Dynavox' legendario. Para mantenerse al corriente de la producción él amplió su operación a 25 empleados hacia el final de 1950. En el año siguiente él fundó su propia compañía de ventas, ELA AG. Para sus magnetófonos él eligió la marca registrada REVOX, Dynavox se hizo el Revox T26. En la paralela a esto él comenzó a desarrollar una máquina de cinta 'grande' con un magnetófono de 3 motores, Studer 27, para emisoras de radio. 

La primera oportunidad de probar su nueva creación vino más pronto que esperado. En su manera característicamente modesta Willi Studer rememoró sobre el acontecimiento en los 'Productos orientados al Mercado editoriales - La llave al éxito que apareció en la edición de enero de 1985 del propio diario técnico de la compañía, 'Sonido suizo'. Esto comenzó con la introducción siguiente: 'En el agosto de 1951 me dieron la oportunidad de usar un prototipo de laboratorio de nuestra primera máquina de estudio 027 a fin de registrar los conciertos del Festival de Música Internacional Lucerna juntos con el personal del Estudio de Radio Basilea. Éstos preocupaban horas porque nadie sabía si la máquina duraría por los conciertos de una tarde entera y si la tortita de cinta, que excedió el reborde de carrete de 300 mm en tanto como 10 mm, me haría el favor del no derrumbamiento. Todo fue bien.' 
El hielo estaba roto, una fase tempestuosa comenzó. El siguiente magnetófono de Revox, el A36, también fue equipado con un magnetófono de 3 motores. Al placer de los aficionados de cinta y el choque de los competidores, el Revox B36, con tres cabezas seguidas en 1956. La posibilidad de escucha de cinta/fuente profesional abrió el mercado no profesional y degradó la tecnología de grabación de existencia a un patio de consumidor. Con la serie A77 en 1967, Studer Revox finalmente estableció una reputación de sistemas hi-fi de alta calidad. La serie del desarrollo pionero, como una unidad de cabrestante controlada por el servomecanismo con un motor asincrónico rugoso siguió.
Los años 1959 y 1960 intentaban económicamente a la compañía. La nueva oficina central en Regensdorf estaba bajo la construcción. Al mismo tiempo los problemas técnicos ocurrieron en la conversión de las unidades mono existentes al nuevo magnetófono estéreo D36. Las tardanzas de entrega enormes tuvieron que ser vencidas y un proyecto de desarrollo importante, el Studer C37, se dirigía a la etapa de producción de serie. Esta máquina, que se ha hecho tan famosa hoy, ayudó a Studer a solidificar adelante su cuota de mercado en el sector de estudio profesional. 

Casi al mismo tiempo los distributorships fueron establecidos, en Inglaterra con F.W.O. Bauch Ltd., Londres, y en España con Telco Electronics S.A., Madrid. Durante este período difícil comenzó la cooperación acertada con EMT Wilhelm Franz GmbH, Wettingen/Switzerland, el objetivo de que era abrir el mercado mundial para productos profesionales de Studer. Con el envío de un Studer J37, la versión de varios canales del C37, a los 'Estudios de Abbey Road' en Londres para registrar 'Los Beatles' un nuevo jalón fue conseguida. La brecha internacional se había hecho la realidad. 
En 1965 una nueva planta para producir magnetófonos de Revox fue abierta sólo a través de la frontera alemana en Löffingen; esto creó el cuarto necesario para ampliar el área de producto profesional. Un nuevo departamento de tecnología de estudio comenzó sus actividades en 1968. Con la producción de serie de Studer 089 consola que se mezcla, esto demostró que era capaz de producir mezcladores de audio de alta calidad. Esto estableció la base para ensanchar la gama de productos profesionales. 

Lo que siguió era el desarrollo 'normal' a una compañía con un fundador ambicioso al timón. Él sistemáticamente invirtió sus ganancias en el desarrollo de su trabajo de toda la vida. Él mostró poco interés a la riqueza privada, además 'la alimentación' de accionistas estaba diametralmente en contra de sus intenciones. El hombre encantador, modesto y el patrón de la música clásica, Willi Studer, nunca creyeron en palabras de fantasía. Los discursos que él era incapaz de evitar siempre eran breves y al punto. Como un hombre que se levantó temprano él siempre era el primer en el trabajo y tomó vacaciones sólo cuando otros empleados de su edad estaban listos para retirarse. Él era mayor de 70 años cuando él comenzó el proyecto más grande en la historia de su compañía, el desarrollo de un magnetófono de CARRERA de varios canales digital. Studer permaneció como el único fabricante no japonés para producir tales máquinas muy complejas.

El punto culminante en el desarrollo de la compañía era el año 1986. Studer Revox Group tenía 2000 empleados en sus centros de producción y filiales en 10 países. El volumen de ventas anual alcanzó CHF 220 millones. 
En 1978 a Willi Studer se le concedió un doctorado honorario en Ciencias Técnicas el Instituto federal suizo de la Tecnología en Zurich. El mayor honor concedido por la industria de audio, la medalla de oro del AES (Sociedad Técnica de Audio'), fue otorgado en el pionero de audio, doctor h.c. Willi Studer, en la Convención de AES de 1982 en Montreux. 

Willi Studer, el gran pionero de audio, murió a la edad de 84 años el viernes 1° de marzo de 1996 después de una breve enfermedad.

Aunque realmente esta empresa fue más conocida en nuestro país por una de sus marcas - REVOX - STUDER es lider en Audio Profesional, como aquí lo podrán ver todo apunta a consolas de estudio de grabaciones, Consolas de sonido, consolas para emisoras de Radio y TV. etc. Aquí y desde Europa pueden conocer a otro Goloso del Audio Profesional. Atte. Silicón 


Una historia resumida de productos

Aquí están sólo algunos toques de luz de productos durante los años pasados, hay por supuesto muchos más. Studer ha reunido minuciosamente un Museo de todos sus productos en la oficina central en Regensdorf.

1948 
A principios de 1948, Willi Studer fundó su negocio. Después de trabajar durante seis meses, casi día y noche, los diez primeros osciloscopios de alta tensión fueron producidos y listos para la entrega. En septiembre del mismo año, la firma joven se mueve a Wehntalerstrasse en Zurich en el sótano de un viejo edificio de correos, donde el personal consistió en tres personas.

1949
Los primeros magnetófonos son importados de los EE. UU. Ellos no son comerciables sin modificaciones, entonces el importador se acercó a Studer para modificar estos dispositivos sustituyendo ejes del cabrestante, poleas de fricción y rodillos. Despacio la idea de desarrollarse y construir un mejor magnetófono surge. Con la compra de 500 registradores de los importadores, el desarrollo en el primer magnetófono Studer-diseñado 'Dynavox' comienza.

1951
El prototipo del primer magnetófono de estudio profesional de Studer está listo para la operación, y es usado por la Red de radiodifusión suiza para registrar en la cinta por primera vez las representaciones en la Lucerna Festival de Música Internacional.

1952
Además de la producción del T26 REVOX magnetófono (el sucesor con la serie de Dynavox), 100 magnetófonos de estudio son construidos.

1955
Una nueva era de magnetófonos de estudio profesionales comienza con el desarrollo de la serie Studer A37 y B37.

1958
El prototipo de la primera consola de mezcla de modelo 69 de Studer portátil es completado, pero antes de que pueda ser ofrecido al Sistema Radiofónico suizo, esto tiene que pasar muchas pruebas resistentes en el Departamento Inspector de la Autoridad Postal suiza.

1963
Introducción de magnetófono profesional A62 totalmente transistorizado.

1964
Presentación de la versión de prototipo del magnetófono de estudio de 4 canales J37. Esto representa la máquina equipada con el tubo más complejo de su día y su uso en Sgt. Pepper (Los Beatles) prepara el terreno para la aceptación de productos de Studer por estudios de grabación de disco famosos en todo el mundo.

1968
Un nuevo mezclador de audio, Studer 089, es ofrecido por la división de equipo de estudio. Los módulos compactos que proporcionan ajustes múltiples en cada canal forman el núcleo de este nuevo producto.

1970
La nueva generación de la serie magnetófonos de estudio profesional de A80 es presentada en la primavera de este año. El completamente nuevo concepto de diseño satisface una amplia gama de aplicaciones mientras su construcción modular bien concebida es optimizada para la producción. Algunas de sus características excepcionales son: el mecanismo de transporte de cinta robusto con el control lógico integrado, tensión de cinta electrónicamente controlada hasta durante viento rápido y fases que frenan, detección electrónica de movimiento de cinta y dirección, cronometraje de cinta electrónico, control de velocidad electrónico, módulos de amplificador enchufables por separado con igualación de aguilón del enchufe y nivel preestablece más el cambio de igualación electrónico.

1978
Un año memorable para el fundador Willi Studer: En otoño el Instituto federal suizo de la Tecnología (ETH) le honra por su esfuerzo implacable e investigación. Ellos le otorgaron él titulo de Doctor Honorario en Ciencias Técnicas. La máquina de grabación de varios canales recién desarrollada Studer A800 es introducida. La máquina más grande alguna vez proporciona rasgos excepcionales: el microordenador controló el mecanismo de paseo, el servomecanismo de cabrestante de PLL con control de cuarzo de 13 MHz y disco llano graba tensioning. Finales de años ochenta y a principios de años noventa vio mucha actividad corporativa. El Studer Editech fue formado después de la compra de la compañía americana Sistemas de Medios Integrados. Studer pronto ofreció estaciones de trabajo de audio digital que complementan productos digitales existentes como el registrador de CARRERA digital de 48 canales D827.

1990
Un programa de la reorganización extensa culminó con la venta del grupo de Studer a INDUSTRIAS INTERNACIONALES HARMAN en 1994. La primera consola de mezcla digital a gran escala, el D940, fue vendida a Colonia WDR en 1993. En primavera ‘95 un sistema de emisión de radio digital completo para el locutor suizo DRS continuó el aire.
En el mismo año Studer presentó su primer registrador de modus operandi de 2 pistas, el D424. Un preamplificador Mic/Line de 8 canales con convertidores A/D de alta cualidad fue lanzado como la primera unidad de la Serie D19 llamada

1996
Un año de nuevos productos que comienzan con el nuevo Registrador de CD D741, seguido del nuevo equipo de encaminamiento digital, un nuevo análogo que mezcla el escritorio Studer 928 para emisión, teatro y producción viva, y la continuidad digital consuela OnAir Studer 2000 con un interfaz de usuario muy ergonómico.

1997
Todo nuevo Studer D950 consola de mezcla digital gana mucha atención a la primera presentación debido a su actuación incomparable y capacidades.

1998
La introducción del revolucionario Virtual Surround Panning™ el formato de mezcla del D950S y la PUMA-chips: este se especializó la DSP-chip de gran potencia desarrollada por Studer es usada en el regulador de DigaStudio para el software de DigAS por D.A.V.I.D. También en 1998 Studer introdujo el V Ocho, un registrador de multipista digital de 20 bites de 8 canales basado en cassettes S-VHS.

1999
Studer adaptó la tecnología principal D950 a la superficie de mezcla de emisión de D941 digital, causando un escritorio de emisión muy potente y flexible, OnAir Studer 5000.

2000
Studer lanzó de nuevo su consola de mezcla digital de alta cualidad D950 muy acertada como el D950M2 con un nuevo diseño superficial y muchos rasgos más. En el mismo año Studer también introdujo OnAir 1000 escritorio de mezcla digital para aplicaciones de producción y emisión de radio.

2001
Después de más de 600 instalaciones de 2000 de OnAir, OnAir 2000M2 entró en el mercado – una versión completamente refundida y mejorada de OnAir 2000 incluso un gestor de tráfico de entrada y con la estilización nueva, atractiva.

2002
Un año muy ocupado para Studer. En NAB en Las Vegas Studer sorprendió la industria por el interfaz de usuario más avanzado en el mercado, el Vistonics Touch’n’Access concepto. Vistonics tiene codificadores rotatorios y botones integrados dentro de una demostración gráfica, permitiendo la gráfica estar relacionada directamente con las perillas e interruptores y cambiar según la funcionalidad seleccionada.
En el mismo año, en IBC en Amsterdam en el otoño, Studer lanzó la versión de emisión de la Vista, la Vista 6, juntos con una bahía de canal desacoplada e independiente, la Vista Bahía Remota, querida para aplicaciones de teatro donde el control tiene que estar del auditorio.

2003
Studer realzó su gama de productos de consola de mezcla en el aire con una configuración más pequeña y fija todo el mezclador digital, OnAir Studer 500 y un sistema muy flexible y modular, OnAir Studer 3000. OnAir 3000 está basado en una nueva mezcla la de DSP core technology, el resultado, y una arquitectura de software moderna y flexible que permite la integración de sistema sin costuras y abre el camino hacia el complejo networked a la red sistemas de emisión.

2004
La Vista Studer 8 es lanzada, y se hace la consola de Producción de Emisión estándar de facto. Es adoptado por compañías de altos perfiles como la BBC en Londres.

2005
La última consola de radio digital de Studer ha sido desarrollada adelante con la liberación de OnAir 3000Net. Una opción a OnAir 3000 muy afortunado, esto emigra el escritorio de una operación independiente a una parte abierta y conectada a una red en la infraestructura total de un centro de emisión.
2006
Una consola de producción digital compacta, la Vista 5, es lanzada. Este escritorio de pequeña huella es muy portátil y fácil de establecer.

2007
Studer entra en la arena de Sonido de Viaje, con la Vista roadready 5 SR. Mecánicamente tramado de nuevo, el escritorio inmediatamente cae en gracia a las compañías sanas superiores del mundo e ingenieros.
El éxito temprano de la Vista 5 y demanda de cliente aumentada de más canales y control de operador múltiple de la Vista Studer 5 muy acertada consola ha llevado a la liberación de una versión 42-fader. 
La ruta 6000 introducido en NAB Las Vegas.

2008
OnAir 2500 consola de emisión digital compacta es lanzada.
OnAir 3000 Studer alto suceso está disponible ahora en el nuevo formato de marco.

2009
Studer ha anunciado la disponibilidad de la nueva STUDER RELINK (Resource Linking) sistema de Compartimiento de entrada-salida que puede unir numerosas consolas de Studer en varias posiciones de una instalación de Emisión para permitir la fuente de audio y uso compartido de datos de control a través de una amplia red.
Va modular OnAir 2500 con OnAir 2500 Modulo.

Visitar este link para ver fotos de equipos:
http://www.studer.ch/news/history.aspx


¡Studer celebra su 60mo Aniversario!

En 1948, Studer fue fundado por Willi Studer para adaptar magnetófonos hechos en América a los requisitos del mercado suizo. Studer pronto dejó de adaptarse y comenzó a mejorar, y en 1950 las 500 primeras unidades de los magnetófonos de Dynavox dejaron la cadena de producción. Más tarde, la marca se hizo Studer en su propio derecho.

A partir de sus principios como un fabricante de magnetófono, Studer continuó a adquirir una reputación como un análogo que mezcla la marca de consola. En los años 70 tardíos, el control de microprocesador fue usado primero en la alta velocidad famosa máquina de cinta de multipista de A800 y luego, a mediados de los años 80, la vuelta a la tecnología digital comenzó con el digitallycontrolled A810 el magnetófono análogo, seguido de las máquinas de cinta de D820X y D820 todo-digitales. Transportando sus dos últimas consolas análogas a Japón al principio de 2008, la compañía es firmemente colocada hoy en el universo digital ya que es un fabricante líder de la mezcla de audio consola, equipo de routing y sistemas de emisión.

Los primeros productos de audio digital de Studer fueron lanzados hace más de 10 años, la consola de continuidad de 2000 de OnAir con su interfaz de usuario muy ergonómico, y la consola de mezcla de D950 que debía presentar al revolucionario Virtual Rodean el formato de Panning™. De estos orígenes, Studer ha desarrollado sus dos plataformas de producción de audio más acertadas: la Serie de OnAir de consolas de emisión que promovieron el Touch ‘n’ Action de usuario de interfaz, y la Serie de “Vista” de escritorios de mezcla digitales, presentando el interfaz de usuario VISTONICS™ revolucionario.

En la década pasada, la productividad de Investigación y construcción experimental de Studer ha estado a su altura, también desarrollando el Score engine de DSP y su Score Live version, sistemas de encaminamiento digitales flexibles, y el CMS Studer (Sistema de Gestión de llamadas) que es usado por toda la estación por la Radio danesa y muchas otras instalaciones de radio, incluso la organización radiofónica suiza SRG. Por el carácter polifacético de sus consolas, notablemente la Serie de Vista, Studer ahora apela a clientes en TV y difusión de radio (tanto fijo como móvil) la grabación de instalaciones, teatro y refuerzo de sonido de ópera, y más recientemente, el negocio turístico vivo.


*TECHNICS (Matsushita Electric Industrial Co, Ltd)*

Technics (En idioma japonés: Tekunikuzu テクニクス) es una marca de la empresa japonesa Matsushita Electric Industrial Co, Ltd, una compañía que produce una variedad de productos electrónicos.
Technics Professional Equipment Co.,Ltd.
Lema Ideas for Life.
Tipo Con cotización (NYSE: MC,TYO: 6752)
Fundación 1918
Sede Bandera de Japón Kadoma, Osaka, Japón
Ámbito Mundial
Industria Electrónica
Productos Equipamiento para DJ, auriculares, sintetizadores, giradiscos.
Sitio web http://www.technics.cl

Technics es un término inglés equivalente a "artes útiles", que se distingue de las artes escénicas y bellas artes. El nombre es pronunciado a menudo como "tek-nicks".

Bajo la marca Technics, la empresa produce una gran variedad de productos de alta fidelidad, como tocadiscos, amplificadores, receptores, reproductores de cintas, reproductores de CD y altavoces, a la venta en varios países. Se concibió originalmente como una línea de equipos de audio de alta calidad para competir contra compañías como Nakamichi, pero la mayoría de sus electrodomésticos fueron renombrados como Panasonic a partir de 2002 (excepto en Japón, donde la marca es aún popular). Equipos para DJ, pianos electrónicos y microsistemas de alta fidelidad son algunos productos Technics, que actualmente se venden en los EE.UU. y Europa.

HISTORIA
El nombre Technics fue presentado como una marca para altavoces de alta calidad, comercializados en Japón por Matsushita en 1965. El nombre llegó a la fama con la generalización de las ventas internacionales de tocadiscos de tracción directa. En 1969, se presentó el SP-10, el primer tocadiscos de tracción directa para el mercado profesional, y en 1971, el SL-1100 para consumidores domésticos. El SL-1100 fue utilizado por el influyente DJ Kool Herc para el primer sistema de sonido que creó después de emigrar desde Jamaica a Nueva York. Este último modelo fue el predecesor del SL-1200 que, como el mejorado SL-1200 MK2, se convirtió en un tocadiscos ampliamente utilizado por los DJs. El SL-1200 MK2 es un equipo sólido e incorpora un control de velocidad que mantiene la velocidad constante y la variabilidad en baja velocidad, por lo que resultó una popular herramienta para los DJs.
El SL-1200 siguió evolucionando con la serie M3D, seguido por la serie MK5 en el año 2003.

Originalmente creado por Panasonic para mostrar sus ofertas de alta gama, a principios de los ochenta Technics terminó ofreciendo toda una gama de equipos de diferentes calidades.
Matsushita retiró el nombre Technics casi por completo a comienzos de 2000. En 2003 la marca sólo comercializaba la serie 1200 de tocadiscos, pianos digitales y otros accesorios para DJ que se comercializaban mayoritariamente en Estados Unidos y Europa. Finalmente a mediados de noviembre del 2010, Panasonic tuvo que anunciar que ya no se fabricarán más tocadiscos bajo la marca Technics. La marca japonesa justificó este hecho diciendo que era imposible luchar contra las ventajas que ofrecía la música digital y que además cada vez se les hacía mas difícil fabricar los tocadiscos porque las piezas ya no se conseguían debido a que se iban dejando de fabricar por parte de quienes se las proveían. Lo único que Panasonic ofrecerá bajo la marca Technics son los auriculares profesionales para DJ.

El modelo 1210 es a menudo considerado como el 'estándar' en el sector de tocadiscos para DJ´s. Su excelente torque y robusta construcción lo convierten en la elección habitual de clubes como un estandar que evita a los DJ´s la necesidad de transportar sus propios equipos.

Otros equipos notables

Mediados de los 70:
• SA-8500X El mayor receptor cuadrafónico jamás construido con técnicas integradas de demodulación CD4.
• RS-858US reproductor / grabador cuadrafónico de 8 pistas
• SH-3433 audioscope cuadrafónico de 4 canales

Finales de los 70:
• RS-1500/1700 serie de cassettes de carrete abierto;
• SA-400/600/800/1000 receptores
• Nueva clase A Amplificador de gran potencia de salida que incorporaron la característica SE-A1 / SE-A3.

Principios de los 80:
• SU-V2, SU-V3, V4, V5, V6, V7, V8 y V9 Amplificadores integrados estéreo.
• SE-A3MK2 SE-A5 SE-A5MK2 SE-A7 Amplificadores de potencia y preamplificadores A4MK2 SU-SU-SU-A6 y A6MK2 SU-A8.
• SV-P100 grabadora de audio digital (utilizando cintas de VHS). También disponible como SV-100, un adaptador PCM autónomo que requiere un VCR por separado;
• RSM-240X Reproductor de cintas con reducción de ruido dbx
• SL-V5 tocadiscos vertical con comando directo, y el seguimiento lineal

Década del 90:
• SA-DX Potentes amplificadores de alta calidad, receptores mainstream, receptores DSP Dolby Digital Pro Logic
• SH-GE70 Ecualizador digital
• SH-GE90 Procesador de sonido digital.
• SL-1200MK2 Tocadiscos de plato de cuarzo y de tracción directa. Muy utilizado en pubs y discotecas de todo el mundo.
Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technics


*TANNOY LTD. 
*Es un fabricante escocés basado en la manufactura de altavoces y la public-addres (PA) sistemas. La compañía fue fundada en Londres, Inglaterra como la Tulsemere Manufacturing Company en 1926, pero ha estado con su base en Coatbridge, Escocia, desde los años 1970. 
Desde 2002 ha sido una parte del Danish-based TC Group.

Tannoy de nombre es una abreviatura silábica de la aleación de *tantalum*, que era el material usado en un tipo del rectificador electrolítico desarrollado por la compañía. La marca había sido que tiene marca registrada hacia el 10 de marzo de 1932, en que datan la Tulsemere Manufacturing Company y que fue formalmente registrada como Guy R. Fountain Limited.

Se hizo un nombre conocido a consecuencia del suministro de sistemas de PA a las fuerzas armadas durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y a campos de vacaciones de Pontins y Butlins después de la guerra. Este uso es corriente desde mediados de 2010. [1] [2] Tannoy es famoso de su '' diseño de altavoz Concéntrico Dual que coloca el parlante para agudos detrás del centro del conductor medio o bajo 'Dual Concentric' es una marca registrada aunque Tannoy no sea el único fabricante de altavoz para diseñar altavoces coaxiales.

La imagen de Tannoy es en particular unida a monitores de estudio por una parte y su variedad de Prestigio de altavoces de casa en el otro. Los oradores de prestigio usan altavoces de cono Concéntricos Duales y son fácilmente recognisable por su diseño 'Vintage'.

El término 'tannoy' a menudo es usado genéricamente en inglés familiar en todas partes de la Commonwealth para significar cualquier megafonía, en particular los usados para anuncios en lugares públicos [3]; aunque la palabra sea una marca registrada, se ha hecho una marca registrada genérica. El departamento de propiedad intelectual de la compañía guarda un ojo cercano en los medios y a menudo escribirá a publicaciones que usan su nombre comercial sin una mayúscula o como un término genérico para sistemas de PA, a fin de conservar su marca registrada.

Visitar sitio web:
http://www.tannoy.com/

Unidades de Dual Concentric Loudspeaker Drive:

A partir de finales de los años 1940 adelante, Tannoy los altavoces concéntricos duales ganaron una reputación de exactitud, claridad, y salida prodigiosa que los hizo muy populares en la grabación y transmitió industrias para supervisar el audio. 

Antes de finales de los años 1950 los entusiastas del hi-fi usaban estas unidades en su casa también. La tendencia para aplicaciones domésticas ha seguido hasta el punto de que Tannoy ahora en el mercado a separado unidades domésticas y profesionales.

Los diseños clásicos de los años 1940 a los años 1970 ahora ceden altos precios entre los aficionados de audio añejos. Este sitio web de Tannoy no oficial es querido para promover el interés a viejos monitores de Tannoy, y asistir con identificación y restauración.

La mayor parte de las fotos en este sitio han venido de otros sitios web. Me gustaría agradecer a todos aquellos que han contribuido y que tienen (quizás inconscientemente) más fotos de unidades de Tannoy drive y diseño de gabinete original que aún se requieren, y que por favor no dude en contribuir a esta colección.

Visitar este sitio:
http://www.44bx.com/tannoy/


*AIWA :*
Fue una compañía de productos electrónicos que tuvo su periodo de auge mundial durante las décadas de 1970 y 1980 comercializando equipos de audio y vídeo hogareños. Fue pionera en su país en la venta de grabadoras de radio y minicomponentes con cassette, cintas de audio digital (DAT) y auriculares estéreo, entre otros.

En 2006 finalizó oficialmente la venta de productos Aiwa y en 2009 finalizó el soporte que Sony daba a dichos productos.

Tipo Empresa privada y marca de Sony 
Fundación junio de 1951 
Sede Ikenohata, Tokio, Japón 
Ámbito Mundial Industria Electrónica de consumo 
Productos Equipos de música; DATs; reproductores de DATs, discos compactos y MP3; grabadoras de audio y vídeo 
Ingresos ¥349.610 millones (1999)1 
Empleados 10.685 (1999) 
Matriz Sony Corporation 
Reestructuración 1985, 2002, 2006

Historia
La compañía fue fundada en 1951 bajo el nombre AIKO Denki Sangyo Co., Ltd., un fabricante de micrófonos, cambiando a su nombre definitivo Aiwa Co., Ltd en octubre de 1959. Fueron años de gran crecimiento, alcanzando incluso la segunda sección en la Bolsa de Tokio en octubre de 1961, oportunidad que aprovechó para abrir una nueva fábrica en Utsunomiya, una ciudad situada a unas 60 millas al norte de Tokio.1

Aiwa se centró entonces en la producción de grabadoras, reproductores de audio y decks. Un hito importante para su desarrolló tendría lugar cuando en febrero de 1964 introdujo la primera grabadora de cintas de cassette japonesa, la TP-707.

En 1969, dos años más tarde abrió la fábrica de Iwate. Sony Corporation adquirió un interés mayoritario en la compañía, que se convirtió en una filial de Sony. Aiwa, no obstante, siguió funcionando en gran medida de forma independiente. Así creó su propia línea de grabadoras de audio personales, encabezada por el modelo TPS30, un grabador estéreo de cassettes.2

A principios de los '70s Aiwa se centró en conquistar los mercados de ultramar y Oriente Medio, alcanzando en este último una cuota aproximada del 30 por ciento del mercado de las grabadoras en Oriente Medio a mediados de década.1 Tal ritmo de crecimiento conllevó la apertura de dos nuevas fábricas, en Singapur y Utsunomiya. Su cotización alcanzó la primera sección de la Bolsa de Tokio.

De 1976 a 1978 la firma estableció filiales en Reino Unido, Alemania y Estados Unidos con el fin de expandir su área de mercado. A finales de la década, las ventas en Europa y Norteamérica supusieron el 65 por ciento del total de sus exportaciones.1
Para recibir la década de los '80s Aiwa amplió su línea de productos con mini-sistemas de sonido de alta calidad, tocadiscos, amplificadores y altavoces. 

En 1981 entró también en el mercado de la grabación de vídeo utilizando la tecnología Betamax de Sony. Lamentablemente la derrota del formato Betamax frente al VHS y un yen extremadamente fuerte, llevaron a la compañía al borde de la quiebra. El lanzamiento del primer sistema de cintas audio digital (DAT), la gran esperanza de la compañía, tampoco resultó efectivo.

Para tratar de impulsar a Aiwa, Sony nombró vicepresidente a Hajimi Unoki, quien gozó de la libertad necesaria para llevar a cabo una reestructuración completa de la compañía. La cifra de empleados se redujo de 3.100 en 1985 a 1.300 en 1988 y se reorganizó completamente las principales instalaciones de la compañía. Hajimi Unoki decidió entonces realizar una apuesta más agresiva en su producción al exterior para contrarrestar la fortaleza del yen. Se abrieron nuevas fábricas en Jurong (Singapur), Gales y Johor Bahru (Malasia) y se incrementó la producción con la fabricación de discos compactos (CD). 

De igual modo, se pasó a la producción de bajo costo, con salarios más bajos en la producción en el exterior. Con todas estas medidas se llegó a la década de los '90 con un 80 por ciento de la producción audiovisual japonesa. Unoki fue nombrado presidente en 1989.1

A pesar del reflote, Aiwa volvió a sufrir problemas económicos debido a la dura competencia en los mercados internacionales y la poca aceptación de sus productos entre los consumidores. Para finales de la década y con la llegada de los medios digitales de audio y vídeo, Aiwa quedó relegada en los mercados, cayendo en bancarrota en el año 2002. 

En ese momento fue adquirida completamente por Sony Corporation que capitalizó e intentó reposicionar nuevamente la marca frente a los consumidores.3 Sin embargo, las ventas de Aiwa jamás alcanzaron las de sus mejores épocas, razón por la cual desde 2004 sufrió un lento proceso de desaparición con cancelaciones en muchas de sus líneas de ensamblaje en favor de productos de la propia Sony.
Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aiwa


----------



## pandacba

Un detalle para recordar, Sony le compra la licencia del transistor los laboratorios Bell, cuando la Bell no   tenía ni idea siquiera para que sirviera, la visión de estos dos hombres que crearon Sony es increible
Tan increible como que por cuestión de horas, la Bell le gana a la RCA en el patentamiento del primer transistor, con una gran diferecnia, mientras la Bell no sabia para que servia, la RCA lo tenía muy claro, no por algo sus productos feron líderes durante décadas....
y por otro laso, curiosamente el material, de aquellos primeros tranistores era "germanio" otra de las tantas cosas que los americanos se llevaron de alemanía como botín, algunas como el transistor, lograron concluir su desarrollo, otras simpllemete las copiaron tal cual, y un montón que nunca pudieron  concluirlas.....
Muy buen aporte Due :buenpost:


----------



## analogico

> empezó reparando radios en un tallercito ubicado en el tercer piso de un supermercado a medio derrumbar en el Tokyo del ´45 tras la segunda guerra mundial y el año pasado sus ingresos a nivel mundial superaron los 90 mil millones de dolares !!!



ya saben a reparar radios


----------



## Fogonazo

REVOX ¿ No se encuentra repetido  ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Claro  !

La Revox antigua , y la más antigua !


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!!!!!!!!! Felicitaciones Dosme (sin Don)  por ese aporte historico tan interesante y mui conpleto !!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Me guta mucho  lo trabajo tan prolijo de los Japoneses principalmente los de Radio Aficción como : "Kenwood" , "Yaesu" , "Icom"  y tambiem su enpresa nacional de electronica profissional mas conocida como : "Anritsu Electric. Corp." 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!!!!!!! Felicitaciones Dosme (sin Don)  por ese aporte historico tan interesante y mui conpleto !!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> Me guta mucho  lo trabajo tan prolijo de los Japoneses principalmente los de Radio Aficción como : "Kenwood" , "Yaesu" , "Icom"  y tambiem su enpresa nacional de electronica profissional mas conocida como : "Anritsu Electric. Corp."
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Le Falto Mi Amigo Daniel las siguientes,y muy importantes marcas japonesas, quizas no tan conocidas en los ambitos domesticos,pero que son de vanguardia en el ambito del equipamiento marino,aereo y tambien de brodcast.  

Las detallo a continuacion.

J.R.C

Furuno.

J.M.A

Koden

Sitex

Apelco

Y otras que ahora la avanzada edad,me impiden recordar.


Pd En breve subire imformacion,sobre alguna de estas empresas,por el momento la traduccion de google no me convence,cuando realice las correcciones subire la data correspondiente. 

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

elgriego dijo:


> Le Falto Mi Amigo Daniel las siguientes,y muy importantes marcas japonesas, quizas no tan conocidas en los ambitos domesticos,pero que son de vanguardia en el ambito del equipamiento marino,aereo y tambien de brodcast.
> 
> Las detallo a continuacion.
> 
> J.R.C
> 
> Furuno.
> 
> J.M.A
> 
> Koden
> 
> Sitex
> 
> Apelco
> 
> Y otras que ahora la avanzada edad,me impiden recordar.
> 
> 
> Pd En breve subire imformacion,sobre alguna de estas empresas,por el momento la traduccion de google no me convence,cuando realice las correcciones subire la data correspondiente.
> 
> Saludos.


!!!Ezactamente mi amigazo Don Elgriego jo olvide de todas esas marcas por ustedes aclaradas y tan conocidas entre nosostros tecnicos de mantenimiento por causa de la avanzada edad que actualmente tengo  , jajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

La marca Japonesa que siempre traté de tener y jamás la conseguí    fue

NAKAMICHI

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> La marca Japonesa que siempre traté de tener y jamás la conseguí    fue
> 
> NAKAMICHI
> 
> Sal U2


?? Acaso serias un tocas cintas ??   .
 ? Qual deses buscas ? : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...2&ved=0CCsQsARqFQoTCJWnrfu858YCFVAIkgod0mkKEw , me encanto TODOS , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hellfire4

elgriego dijo:


> Le Falto Mi Amigo Daniel las siguientes,y muy importantes marcas japonesas, quizas no tan conocidas en los ambitos domesticos,pero que son de vanguardia en el ambito del equipamiento marino,aereo y tambien de brodcast.
> 
> Las detallo a continuacion.
> 
> J.R.C
> 
> Furuno.
> 
> J.M.A
> 
> Koden
> 
> Sitex
> 
> Apelco
> 
> Y otras que ahora la avanzada edad,me impiden recordar.
> 
> 
> Pd En breve subire imformacion,sobre alguna de estas empresas,por el momento la traduccion de google no me convence,cuando realice las correcciones subire la data correspondiente.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo de marcas japonesa, recordé a Sanyo (tres oceanos significa), aunque desconozco si merecera estar por estos lados:

Según wiki:

Sanyo Electric Co. Ltd. (en japonés: 三洋電機株式会社 San'yō Denki Kabushiki-gaisha?) (TYO: 6764, NASDAQ: SANYO) es una compañía electrónica japonesa cuya sede central se encuentra localizado en Moriguchi, prefectura de Osaka, Japón, localizada en medio de la zona comercial, y cuya planta en Tokio se encuentra en Oizumi, prefectura de Gunma, Japón.

Sanyo fue fundada en 1947 por Toshio Iue (井植 歳男 Iue Toshio, 1902 - 1969) y su cuñado Konosuke Matsushita, fundador de Matsushita, y fue constituida en 1950. El nombre de la compañía significa en japonés "tres océanos", refiriéndose a la ambición de los fundadores de vender todos sus productos en el mundo, cruzando el Atlántico, Pacífico y el Índico.
Sanyo empezó como fabricante de lámparas para bicicletas. En 1952 hicieron la primera radio de plástico y en 1954 hicieron la primera lavadora de tipo pulsador.

Sanyo inició sus operaciones en España durante la década de 1960, bajo un acuerdo de distribución de productos importados; más tarde mediante la cesión de patentes para la fabricación local de productos de marca Sanyo, y finalmente instalando su propia fábrica en Tudela, Navarra.
Además de los aparatos de televisión y grabadores de vídeo Sanyo es bien conocida por sus radio-cassettes, omnipresentes en las décadas de 1970 y sobre todo 1980. Son de destacar los modelos de la serie M, conocidos por su gran fiabilidad, robustez mecánica y calidad de recepción, rivalizando así con los aparatos alemanes de la época y desplazándolos de la posición de predominancia en el mercado, que hasta entonces ostentaban.

Tecnológicamente hablando Sanyo tenía buenos lazos con Sony, soportando el formato de vídeo Betamax, propiedad de Sony, desde la invención hasta mediados de 1980's (el reproductor de vídeo más vendido en Gran Bretaña en 1983 fue el Sanyo VTC5000), y más tarde adoptaría el exitoso formato para las videocámaras, el Video8. Más tarde, Sanyo y Sony tuvieron discrepancias tecnológicas, ya que Sanyo apoyaba el formato HD DVD y Sony su formato Blu-ray Disc.

Sanyo fabrica CDMA para teléfonos móviles exclusivamente para la corporación Sprint-Nextel. Sanyo recibió el premio J.D. Power and Associates2 por tener el nivel medio más alto en móviles, siendo 8 de los móviles más populares durante tres años consecutivos. Sin embargo, en el 2005 Sanyo perdió esta posición con LG y en el 2006 anunció una nueva compañía, copropietaria por Sanyo y Nokia que fabricará CDMA para teléfonos móviles de otras marcas.

A causa del terremoto Chuetsu en el 2004, la planta de semiconductores de Sanyo fue severamente dañada, produciendo como resultado una gran pérdida financiera al final de este año. En el 2005 la compañía anunció una reestructuración de plantilla. Los resultados financieros del tercer cuatrimestre mostraban un beneficio de 56 millones de dólares.

Tomoyo Nanoka es la presidenta actual de la compañía (2006). El presidente y CEO es Toshimasa Iue quien es el nieto del fundador de Sanyo, Toshio Iue.
A 31 de marzo del 2003, Sanyo tenía 85.000 empleados.
A final de 2009 Panasonic compró la empresa, quedándose con el control de Sanyo.
El 29 de julio del 2010, Panasonic anunció que había llegado a un acuerdo con Sanyo Electric Co., Ltd. para convertir Sanyo en una subsidiaria, propiedad al 100%, de Panasonic, a partir de abril del 2011, y que la marca Sanyo continuaría para ser usada en determinadas áreas de negocio y regiones del mundo.




Y Panasonic, (otra japonesa), como olvidarla:

Según wiki:

La compañía fue fundada en 1918 y ha crecido hasta convertirse en una de los mayores productores japoneses de electrónica, junto con Sony, Hitachi, Toshiba, Sharp Corporation y Canon. Además de la electrónica, ofrece productos y servicios no electrónicos como servicios de renovación de casas. Panasonic es el cuarto mayor fabricante de televisores del mundo en 2012, por cuota de mercado.

Konosuke Matsushita nació en noviembre de 1894 al sur de Osaka. Comenzó a trabajar como aprendiz en una tienda Hitachi. Al llegar a la adolescencia, Konosuke obtuvo un empleo en la Osaka Electric Light Company como asistente técnico de cableados, donde por su rápido aprendizaje fue promovido en varias ocasiones.

Sin embargo, siguiendo el consejo de su padre sobre las ventajas de ser empresario, el 15 de junio de 1917 abandonó la seguridad de un trabajo bien pagado para fundar su propia empresa de manufactura de accesorios eléctricos.

La compañía recibió el nombre de Matsushita Electric Devices Manufacturing Works. En 1922 Konosuke se vio en la necesidad de construir una nueva fábrica y oficina para albergar su creciente empresa.

Durante los primeros años se comercializaron lámparas de bicicletas bajo la marca National y planchas eléctricas. Más tarde, radios y baterías de celdas.

En 1929, Konosuke cambió el nombre de la empresa a Matsushita Electric Manufacturing Works, definió la filosofía básica de administración, contenida en el objetivo básico de administración, los siete principios y el lema corporativo, para guiar el crecimiento de Matsushita.

A principios de la década de los años 1950, Matsushita inicia la producción de lavadoras eléctricas y televisores debido a la explosiva popularidad de los aparatos eléctricos. El primer televisor en blanco y negro se comenzó a comercializar en 1952 y luego en 1960 se introdujo el televisor en color.
En todos estos años se establecieron otras compañías del grupo Matsushita Electric. En 1954 adquiere el 52% de Japan Victor Co. (JVC) y en 1959 establece Matsushita Electric Corporation of America en Nueva Jersey, EE. UU. y se crean otras compañías en el continente americano.
En octubre de 1978, Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd cambia de nombre a Panasonic Corporation, nombre con que es conocida mundialmente.

Panasonic (antiguamente llamada National Panasonic en países de Centro y Suramérica y los Estados Unidos), es la principal marca de los productos electrónicos fabricados por el grupo Matsushita. La denominación "PanaSonic" fue creada en el año 1955 y fue usado para etiquetar sus exportaciones de altavoces y lámparas. El uso de múltiples marcas (National, Panasonic, Technics, Technisonic, y Radios McSilver) por la empresa se prolongó varias décadas.

Más adelante, se empleó para equipos de televisión y audio de gran calidad conjuntamente con otros productos de bajo coste. En otoño de 2005, Matsushita se nombró oficial y mundialmente Panasonic. A fecha 2010, fabrica televisores LCD, de plasma, y LED, además de reproductores DVD, reproductores de vídeo, reproductores de portátiles de CD y todo tipo de productos para el hogar. Abandonó la producción de televisores CRT en 2006.

Bajo la marca Panasonic, Matsushita fue una de las primeras compañías en fabricar reproductores de Laserdisc en los años 80 y también fue una de las primeras en adoptar el formato DVD, además de ser fabricante de reproductores Blu-ray.

Hasta la temporada 2008 fue el patrocinador principal del equipo Toyota en la Fórmula 1, Toyota F1, conocido también como Panasonic Toyota Racing. A final de 2009 Panasonic compró la empresa ,quedándose con el control de Sanyo.

El 29 de julio de 2010, Panasonic anunció que había llegado a un acuerdo con Sanyo Electric Co., Ltd. para convertir Sanyo en una subsidiaria, "propiedad al 100%, de Panasonic", a partir de abril del 2011, y que la marca SANYO continuaría para ser usada en determinadas áreas de negocio y regiones del mundo.3



Uy, y otra que me viene a la mente:
Caro..pero el mejor

Grundig:

nuevamente, según wiki:

Grundig es una empresa alemana fabricante de equipamiento de audio, televisión y radio, surgida después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial con el nombre de Radio Vertrieb Fürth. Debe su nombre a Max Grundig (1908-1989), que en 1945 creó sus primeros aparatos de radio. Solo diez años después de haber creado la empresa, ya trabajaban más de 10.000 personas en varias fábricas. En 1955, Grundig se convierte en el mayor fabricante europeo de receptores de radio.

En 1972 Grundig se convierte en sociedad anónima con la participación del grupo holandés Philips, que asume la dirección empresarial desde 1984 y cesa su dirección industrial en 1996. Grundig recupera su independencia en 1997 y pone en funcionamiento un amplio programa de reestructuración de la empresa.

Actualmente fabrica TVs, radios, reproductores portátiles de música, electrodomésticos, DVD y otros.

Entre sus productos, destacaron el televisor Zauberspiegel de 1952, que fue el primer televisor fabricado en serie en el mundo. En 1953, Grundig era el mayor fabricante del mundo en grabadoras y cajas de música, ya para el año 1968, Max Grundig construye la mayor y más moderna fábrica de televisores del mundo (con su propia producción de plásticos), situada en Núremberg. En 1979 se presenta un proyecto conjunto con Philips, el "Video 2000", un reproductor de vídeo domestico de 1/2 pulgada, con 10 MHz de ancho de banda y la resolución más alta del mundo, con casete de doble cara y capacidad de grabación de 8 horas.

En 1986 fabrica el primer televisor del mundo con tecnología de 100Hz sin destellos en la pantalla, en 1988 se presenta la segunda generación de televisores a 100Hz. Grundig contribuye al proyecto "Eureka 95", dentro de la comunidad europea, con el fin de desarrollar un sistema de televisión de alta definición europeo con un vídeo de 12MHz utilizando un video VHS como base y un conversor de 100Hz alta definición.

Dieciseis de las veinticuatro invenciones que forman de el sistema PAL plus (1992) pertenecen a Grundig. En 1995, presenta el "Grundig Space Fidelity", una nueva era en el sonido espacial, patentado por Grundig y galardonado con el premio EISA a la innovación tecnológica. En el año 1996 se presentan los primeros televisores de plasma denominados "Planatron" y sale al mercado el más pequeño receptor de satélite del mundo, el STR 100 microSAT que mide sólo 12x22x5 centímetros. En 1997 la empresa participa en pruebas piloto de la radio digital (DAB) siendo la primera en construir un receptor.

En el 2000 Grundig abre un nuevo campo para la televisión, con el primer grabador digital del mundo llamado "Selexx". El equipo combina las características de un receptor digital con las características de un grabador digital de video gracias a su disco duro interno. En la feria IFA de este mismo año, Grundig recibe el premio EISA al mejor equipo de audio y video, denominado "Grundig FineArts", formado por un televisor de exclusivo diseño, con DVD incorporado y un sistema de sonido inalámbrico con la innovadora radio digital DAB, con una potencia de 200W nominales por canal. En el año 2001, sale al mercado el chasis digital para televisores de tubo (CRT), "digi100" considerado hoy día el mejor chasis jamás fabricado para este tipo de televisor (lo que hizo que varias empresas de la competencia, lo incorporasen en sus productos), incorporando numerosas nuevas tecnologías, como la posible actualización y reparación del software a través de un ordenador con conexión a Internet.

En la IFA de 2004 se presenta el sistema de sonido "Magic Fidelity", desarrollado y patentado por Grundig, que garantiza un rendimiento óptimo y un excelente sonido, incluso a volúmenes bajos de sonido, gracias a un sistema especial de alineamiento de los altavoces activos. En la edición de 2005 presenta el primer prototipo mundial de televisión en 3D en tiempo real, grabado en directo, transmitido en directo y sin necesidad de utilizar incómodas gafas. Ya en el año 2006, la firma presenta los primeros televisores LCD con chasis "digi200" y con "compensación de movimientos" la primera y única tecnología patentada que elimina definitivamente el problema de los paneles LCD en imágenes en movimiento.




Y para ir terminado (porque sino no paro más de editar, y reeditar)
Me vino a la mente Goldstar, y hete aquí, que gracias al internet, me vengo a enterar que ese era el antiguo nombre de LG de sus electrodomesticos:

vamos de nuevo con la wiki:

LG Electronics es una de las mayores empresas de electrónica de consumo del mundo. Desarrolla avances tecnológicos en electrónica, comunicaciones móviles y electrodomésticos, y da empleo a más de 84.000 personas en la actualidad. Con sede en Seúl, Corea del Sur, es uno de los grandes conglomerados electrónicos del mundo; la compañía tiene 75 subsidiarias a nivel mundial. Es una marca de LG Group, fabricante de productos electrónicos, teléfonos móviles y productos petroquímicos.

LG Electronics está presente en España desde el año 1994 y tiene su sede principal en Madrid. Dirección y contacto

En 2005, LG fue una las 100 marcas Globales Sobresalientes, y en 2006, LG registró un crecimiento de 14%. Ahora es uno de los fabricante más importantes de paneles de plasma del mundo (su afiliado, LG Display, es uno de los fabricantes más grandes de pantalla de cristal líquido).

En 2006, la división de teléfonos celulares de la compañía, LG Mobile, comercializó el teléfono LG Chocolate. Como consecuencia, la compañía fue escogida como "El Equipo del Diseño del Año" por el Premio Red Dot Design Award en 2006-2007.

La compañía fue originalmente establecida en 1958 como GoldStar, produciendo radios, televisores, refrigeradores, lavadoras, y acondicionadores de aire. LG Group fue creada con la fusión de dos consorcios de compañías coreanas, Lucky (del "Nakhui" coreano) y GoldStar, del cual derivó la abreviación de LG.

Antes de que se llamara LG, los productos se comercializaban bajo la marca Lucky, mientras los productos electrónicos se vendían bajo la marca GoldStar. En enero de 2009 LG compró el nombre de dominio LG.com y se colocó entre las compañías que poseen su nombre de dominio de dos letras.



• 1960's Fabrica las primeras radios, televisores, frigoríficos, lavadoras y aparatos de aire acondicionado en Corea

• 1995 Adopta el nombre de LG Electronics. Adquiere Zenith, con sede en EE.UU.

• 1997 Primeros teléfonos móviles digitales CDMA del mundo distribuidos a las empresas Ameritech y GTE de EE.UU. Obtiene el certificado de seguridad UL en EE.UU. Desarrolla el primer aparato IC del mundo para la DTV

• 1998 Desarrolla el primer televisor de plasma de 60 pulgadas

• 1999 Funda LG Philips LCD, una empresa conjunta con Philips

• 2000 Lanza el primer frigorífico con Internet Exporta el IMT-2000 síncrono a Marconi Wireless de Italia Importantes exportaciones a Verizon Wireless en EE.UU.

• 2001 Exportaciones de teléfonos móviles GSM a Rusia, Italia e Indonesia Establece el liderazgo en el mercado CDMA de Australia Lanza la primera lavadora, el primer aparato de aire acondicionado y el primer microondas con Internet

• 2002 Bajo la forma de holding, LG se escinde en LG Electronics y LG Corporation Exportación a gran escala de teléfonos móviles GPRS en color a Europa Establece la línea de producción de teléfonos CDMA y el centro de I+D en China.

• 2003 Se introduce en el mercado de la telefonía GSM en el norte de Europa y en Oriente Medio Obtiene un volumen mensual de exportaciones superior a 2,5 millones de unidades (julio) Se convierte en el principal fabricante mundial de CDMA

• 2004 Se elige EVSB, la tecnología de transmisión de DTV de nueva generación, como el estándar en el sector en EE UU. y Canadá por parte de la ATSC de EE.UU. Comercializa los primeros televisores con pantalla LCD todo en uno de 55 pulgadas Comercializa los primeros televisores de plasma de 71 pulgadas Desarrolla los primeros teléfonos DMB vía satélite y vía terrestre

• 2005 - 2006 Se convierte en el cuarto mayor proveedor del mercado de la telefonía móvil en todo el mundo Desarrolla el primer teléfono 3G UMTS DMB, el primer teléfono DVB-Hand Media FLO basado en 3G Teléfono DMB con función de visionado durante la grabación (time-shift) y ordenador portátil DMB Crea LG-Nortel, una empresa conjunta para soluciones en red con Nortel • 2007 Lanza el primer reproductor de discos y la primera unidad de discos de alta definición y de formato dual del sector Lanza el televisor con pantalla LCD Full HD de 120Hz Exhibe las primeras tecnologías compatibles con MIMO 4G con 3G LTE Consigue un contrato para la campaña 3G de GSMA

• 2008 Presenta una nueva identidad global de la marca: "Stylish design and smart technology" (Diseño elegante y tecnología inteligente).

• 2009 Reddot design award 2009: - Bluetooth speaker (MSB-200) - Whatch pone (GD910) - Stylish DVD Player(DV4S) - Washer & Dryer for North America “Universe” - Residential Air Conditioner (AS-W126BMS0) IF Desing award 2009: - PDP TV (PS80) - Stylish DVD Player(DV4S) GD Korea award 2008: - Washer & Dryer for North America “Universe”

• 08/17/2009, EISA 2009 4 Galardones: - Mejor TV LDC Europeo 2009-2010, por el SL8000 - Mejor Reproductor Blu-ray Europeo 2009-2010, por el BD390 - Mejor Sistema Home Theater Europeo 2009-2010, por el HB954PB - Mejor Teléfono Móvil Ecológico Europeo 2009-2010, por LG-KM900 ARENA

• 08-22-2011, EISA 2011 Doble galardón en la categoría Solución Europea Home Theater 3D” por su Cinema 3D Smart TV 55LW650S y su barra de sonido Blu-ray™ 3D HLX56S; En la categoría de “Sistema Europeo HT 5.1” por su Home Theatre HX966TZ/TZW.

• 2012, EISA 2012 El televisor 55LM960V galardonado como Mejor SMART TV de Europa por integrar aplicaciones útiles para obtener el contenido de internet, logrando además que estas prestaciones sean fácilmente accesibles y sencillas de usar a través de su mando Magic Control con reconocimiento de voz. • 2012, Premios IF DESING 14 galardones (12 premios Red dot y 2 menciones de honor) en los premios red dot por su excelencia en el campo del diseño. El éxito de LG en los premios red dot design se une a los 14 galardones que la compañía ha recibido durante los premios de diseño IF (International Forum): - LG Optimus 2.0, premiado por su interfaz - Por ser responsable a nivel medioambiental por el diseño del embalaje de la impresora MACHJET con material ecológico. - Televisor LM9600: la nueva CINEMA 3D Smart TV - Mando Magic Remote - Frigorífico con congelador en la parte inferior para el mercado europeo (GB5240AVAZ)

Las letras L y G dentro de un círculo simbolizan el mundo, el futuro, la juventud, la humanidad y la tecnología. El símbolo consta de dos elementos: el logotipo de LG en el gris de LG y la imagen estilizada de un rostro humano, en el original rojo de LG. El rojo, que es el color principal, representa simpatía y optimismo.

En el año 2013 la marca LG ha lanzado una nueva identidad de marca basada en el concepto "It´s all possible".



Bueno, este fue mi granito al tema, espero que haya valido


----------



## Daniel Lopes

"LG" = "Look Gold Star"
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego

Muy buen Imforme,Con respecto a la firma estrella de oro (goldstar),Que en este imforme no figura. Originalmente era una subsidiaria,de la firma racall decca,inglesa,y se especializo durante los 70 y hasta las 90,entre otras cosas en la fabricacion de instrumentos de medicion ,por ej osciloscopios ,generadores de rf ,analizadores de espectro etc,En la empresa en la que trabajaba, eramos los representantes Argentinos de la division marina,y teniamos las paredes tapizadas con ilustraciones de la empresa,en donde se veia una de las factorias en korea,donde se mostraban las diferentes etapas de elaboracion de un producto, como por ej los osciloscopios,y lo gracioso,por lo menos para mi ,era que en el banco del laboratorio de ajuste,todo los instrumentos patron eran, Textronic,Hp,Rohde & Schwarz,Wavetec etc.

Con respecto A la division marina,el gigante racal decca,no podia ingresar en el mercado,de las embarcaciones pequeñas ya que por una cuestion comercial y de prestigo,sus productos eran utilizados por la marina britanica,y otras del mundo,incluyendo la nuestra,aeropuertos y por lo general,en lugares en donde no importaba el costo ,pero si la calidad,por lo tanto una empresa que fabricaba equipos del orden del millon de dolares,no podia hacer un radarcito para un pesquero o un yatecito,o por lo menos los directivos de la empresa,no consideraban que una marca de ese prestigio,ingresara en un mercado tan diferente y que suponian les podria significar perdida de prestigio.Por lo tanto mas alla del prestigio,y ya que comercialmente se trataba de una mercado sumamente atractivo,raccal decide fabricar un radar de bajo precio,700 uss,fabricado integramente  en korea, bajo la marca goldstar,con piezas koreanas ,japonesas e inglesas,les cuento las que recuerdo,El circulador y demas partes magneticas eran fabricados por Tdk,el magnetron por english electric,la Tr por raccal y el gun y posteriormente el fron end por murata. Este producto se comercializo a partir de finales de los 80,fueron unos de los primeros equipos con pantalla brillante,es decir sin tubo de barrido demorado,usando un computadory un trc monocromo verde de 14 pulgadas,este equipo se caracterizaba por sus falsos contactos en el indicador,si mal no recuerdo estaba constituido por 10 placas enchufadas en slots,que se aflojaban con la vibracion,hicimos hasta lo impensanble para evitar los falsos,del computador ,banco de memorias,puertos y adrees etc. La segunda generacion supero estos primeros escollos y la tercera ya su convirtio en un producto con un costo prestacion bastante aceptable,Estos equipos venian con dos tipos de antenas:radomo,forma de palangana invertida, y con escanner abierto,es decir la tipica antena que solemos observar girando en la mayoria de los barcos, ya sean comerciales,o recreativos. 
Una de sus principales fallas en el transmisor modulador, era un error de diseño de una de las pistas en la placa del cicuito donde estaba alojado el tiristor de disparo de trafo de pulso,en este punto la extra alta tension provocaba un arco y se carbonizaba el impreso,Nosotros a la manera Argenta,realizamos una ranura en la plaqueta,y un puente con un cable,y adios a la fuga de alta,cuando comunicamos ,por telex estas novedades a la empresa,nos respondieron que imformarian a su division de ingenieria,del problema comentado,y fue interesante ver que la nueva partida de moduladores,venian exactamente con la misma indiada que habiamos hecho nosotros.Otro problema del equipo se producia en el inverter de alta ,un oscilador autobloqueo encargado de generar la alta tension que alimentaba al magnetron y al trafo de pulso,y otra que recuerdo,es que por cuestiones mecanicas,se aflojaba una rueda perforada,que utilizaba como generador de pulsos,y se corria la linea de fe,es decir la proa ,podia aparecer en cualquier lado.Mas alla de estas cuestiones era un lindo equipo ,a la hora de encarar su reparacion.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Jajajajajajjaaa , me recorde de un radarzito meteriologico para pequeños barcos de pesca o de paseo marca "Samyung" , jajajajajaja quizaz un clone chino de la gran "Samsung". Su precio es razonable aproximadamente 1500,00 obama dólares con pantalla full color ,tx enbasado en una magnetron de  potenzia de 4KW de pico operando en banda de 9GHz y antena altamente direccional de 20dB de ganancia en su lobulo principal con feixe de solamente 3 grados a -3dB. y receptor superheterondino de una sola FI en 30Mhz . Ese equipo opera desde 10,8 Voltios hasta 32,0 Voltios graças a un conbersor dc/dc conmutado en su entrada de alimentación .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hellfire4

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Jajajajajajjaaa , me recorde de un radarzito meteriologico para pequeños barcos de pesca o de paseo marca "Samyung" , jajajajajaja quizaz un clone chino de la gran "Samsung". Su precio es razonable aproximadamente 1500,00 obama dólares con pantalla full color ,tx enbasado en una magnetron de  potenzia de 4KW de pico operando en banda de 9GHz y antena altamente direccional de 20dB de ganancia en su lobulo principal con feixe de solamente 3 grados a -3dB. y receptor superheterondino de una sola FI en 30Mhz . Ese equipo opera desde 10,8 Voltios hasta 32,0 Voltios graças a un conbersor dc/dc conmutado en su entrada de alimentación .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Ahhh, el tema de las marcas falsas (truchas en la jerga local) me parece que merece una mención especial, claro, en términos generales, no nos vamos a poner a enumerar cada una de ellas.
Según wiki, claro, cae en la cuestión de la falsificación:

Una falsificación es un acto consistente en la creación o modificación de ciertos documentos, efectos, productos (bienes o servicios), con el fin de hacerlos parecer como verdaderos, o para alterar o simular la verdad.

Las falsificaciones pueden ser realizadas, entre otros, respecto a documentos públicos o privados, monedas, billetes u otros valores, arte y productos de marcas comerciales. En los primeros casos es un delito que afecta la fe pública, pudiendo llegar a ser una modalidad de fraude, mientras el último se entiende que es una vulnerabilidad de la propiedad industrial (al ser copias sin licencias, para ser vendidas como si fueran originales).

Los documentos, monedas y billetes falsos, pueden identificarse por su burda manufactura o por carecer de los dispositivos de seguridad. Por otra parte en el caso de productos comerciales, pueden identificarse por emplear material de baja calidad, tener diferencias en el diseño, u ostentar una marca semejante a otra de reputación, por ejemplo: ASEIKON (en vez de SEIKO), ACASIO (en vez de CASIO), ORIENTEX (en vez de ORIENT), KDK (en vez de TDK), y SONI (en vez de SONY).

Claro, esta, dicha falsificación esta ligada al contrabando, y por ende a la evasión impositiva y a menudo condiciones de trabajo infrahumanas. Dado que mueve mucho dinero, pues no es de extrañar que haya grupos de la mafia que estén en ese "negocio". En algunos países como norteamerica, en la mafia se le denomina El negocio del fraude.
Hay a menudo casos de gente, que claro, aún consciente de que son imitaciones, pues paga por ellas (hay diversas razones, el bajo costo, para fardar con algo, aún cuando no sea original, por tener menor poder adquisitivo, porque se quiere rascar el bolsillo. Aunque tampoco faltan comerciantes legales que venden mercadería trucha a precio de originales), y claro, tampoco faltan los incautos.

Uno de los ejemplos más emblemáticos sobre incautos, Homero confunde imitaciones con marcas originales registras





En series incluso suelen aparecer marcas apocrifas, pero en este otro caso, no es con animo de lucro, sino para evitar las cuestiones de copyright y demandas por el uso de marcas registradas sin haber estar debidamente autorizados.





Esta más que claro, que incluso se les considera competidores desleales, a quienes lucran de esa manera.

Y me gustaría hacer un pequeño offtopic, si me lo permiten, el mundo del cine tampoco se salva, dado que no suele faltar aquel que trata de sacar tajada a expensas de la fama de otro. Y por ello les presento, ni más ni menos, una secuela apocrifa, lanzada antes que la original, para los incautos de los videoclubes. Terminator 2 italiana (no se molesten en buscar la 1º parte versión italiana, dado que no existe)


----------



## Daniel Lopes

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ahhh, el tema de las marcas falsas (truchas en la jerga local) me parece que merece una mención especial, claro, en términos generales, no nos vamos a poner a enumerar cada una de ellas.
> Según wiki, claro, cae en la cuestión de la falsificación:
> 
> Una falsificación es un acto consistente en la creación o modificación de ciertos documentos, efectos, productos (bienes o servicios), con el fin de hacerlos parecer como verdaderos, o para alterar o simular la verdad.
> 
> Las falsificaciones pueden ser realizadas, entre otros, respecto a documentos públicos o privados, monedas, billetes u otros valores, arte y productos de marcas comerciales. En los primeros casos es un delito que afecta la fe pública, pudiendo llegar a ser una modalidad de fraude, mientras el último se entiende que es una vulnerabilidad de la propiedad industrial (al ser copias sin licencias, para ser vendidas como si fueran originales).
> 
> Los documentos, monedas y billetes falsos, pueden identificarse por su burda manufactura o por carecer de los dispositivos de seguridad. Por otra parte en el caso de productos comerciales, pueden identificarse por emplear material de baja calidad, tener diferencias en el diseño, u ostentar una marca semejante a otra de reputación, por ejemplo: ASEIKON (en vez de SEIKO), ACASIO (en vez de CASIO), ORIENTEX (en vez de ORIENT), KDK (en vez de TDK), y SONI (en vez de SONY).
> 
> Claro, esta, dicha falsificación esta ligada al contrabando, y por ende a la evasión impositiva y a menudo condiciones de trabajo infrahumanas. Dado que mueve mucho dinero, pues no es de extrañar que haya grupos de la mafia que estén en ese "negocio". En algunos países como norteamerica, en la mafia se le denomina El negocio del fraude.
> Hay a menudo casos de gente, que claro, aún consciente de que son imitaciones, pues paga por ellas (hay diversas razones, el bajo costo, para fardar con algo, aún cuando no sea original, por tener menor poder adquisitivo, porque se quiere rascar el bolsillo. Aunque tampoco faltan comerciantes legales que venden mercadería trucha a precio de originales), y claro, tampoco faltan los incautos.
> 
> Uno de los ejemplos más emblemáticos sobre incautos, Homero confunde imitaciones con marcas originales registras
> https://deadhomersociety.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/magnetbox.png
> 
> En series incluso suelen aparecer marcas apocrifas, pero en este otro caso, no es con animo de lucro, sino para evitar las cuestiones de copyright y demandas por el uso de marcas registradas sin haber estar debidamente autorizados.
> http://k44.kn3.net/taringa/6/9/9/1/6/7/8/marcoelfenix/840.jpg?4250
> 
> Esta más que claro, que incluso se les considera competidores desleales, a quienes lucran de esa manera.
> 
> Y me gustaría hacer un pequeño offtopic, si me lo permiten, el mundo del cine tampoco se salva, dado que no suele faltar aquel que trata de sacar tajada a expensas de la fama de otro. Y por ello les presento, ni más ni menos, una secuela apocrifa, lanzada antes que la original, para los incautos de los videoclubes. Terminator 2 italiana (no se molesten en buscar la 1º parte versión italiana, dado que no existe)
> 
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6235/6857129304_0bd33e0866_z.jpg


Jajajajajajajajajaaj , mi descurpen los moderadores pero aun off-topic me recorde de las pilas chinas "Duravel" verdadera basura  , plagio de las arquiconocidas alcalinas "Duracell" de qualidad reconocida !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C

.




 Esto paso de "*Marcas para el recuerdo*" a *Arenero XXIX*.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## hellfire4

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto paso de "*Marcas para el recuerdo*" a *Arenero XXIX*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Y...puede ser, más que nada la idea era nombrar la cuestión del porque las marcas apocrifas
Pero bueno. Ahora agregare algunas que me vienen a la mente



*Hitachi:*

según wiki (lamentablemente no encontré más, y prefiero esto a la salamería de la página oficial)

Hitachi, Ltd. (en japonés:株式会社日立製作所,transliteración: Kabushiki-gaisha Hitachi Seisakusho) es una empresa con sede en Chiyoda- Tokio, Japón. La compañía fue fundada en 1910 en la ciudad de Hitachi de la Prefectura de Ibaraki, como una tienda de reparación de equipos eléctricos. Hitachi produce una gran variedad de electrónica de consumo y proporciona productos para otras fábricas por ejemplo circuitos integrados y otros semiconductores.

Historia
Hitachi fue fundada en 1910 como una tienda de reparación de equipos eléctricos. Hoy, es una de las empresas manufactureras líderes en tecnología.

Productos y Servicios
Hitachi divide sus operaciones en siete segmentos industriales. Estos segmentos están listados abajo, junto con sus productos y servicios ofrecidos por cada uno.

Sistemas de Información y Telecomunicaciones

Sistemas de Integración
Servicios de Outsourcing
Software
Discos Duros - HGST (Pertenece a Western Digital desde 2011).
Subsistemas Disk Array
Servidores
Mainframes
Equipos PC
Equipo de Telecomunicaciones
Cajeros automáticos
Electrónicos

Pantallas LCD
Semiconductores
Equipos de Prueba y Medición
Equipo Médico
Energía y Sistemas Industriales

Plantas Nucleares, Térmicas e Hidroeléctricas
Maquinaria Industrial y Plantas
Productos para Automóviles
Maquinaria de Construcción
Elevadores
Escaladores
Vehículos de Rieles
Medios Digitales y Productos de Consumo

Dispositivos de Discos Ópticos
Televisores de Plasma, LCD y LED
Broadcasting Television Profesional (Hitachi Kokusai)
Proyectores LCD
Teléfonos Móviles
Aire Acondicionado (VRF y CHILLERS) - Hitachi Air Conditioning Europe SAS
Refrigeradores
Lavadoras
Medios de Almacenamiento (Hitachi Data Systems)
Baterías
Equipo de Aire Acondicionado (VRF y CHILLERS)
Sistemas inteligentes de Aire Acondicionado



*Philips*

según wiki:

Koninklijke Philips N.V. (Royal Philips Ltd), conocida comúnmente como Philips (pronunciado Filips), es una empresa de electrónica neerlandesa.

Philips es una de las empresas de electrónica más grandes del mundo. Al finalizar 2010, su total de ventas ascendía a 25.419 millones de euros y tenía una plantilla de 119.001 trabajadores.1

Philips está organizada en varias subdivisiones como Philips Consumer Lifestyle (antes Philips Consumer Electronics, Philips Domestic Appliances y Personal Care), Philips Lighting y Philips Healthcare (antes Philips Medical Systems).

En abril de 2011, su director ejecutivo Frans Van Houten, anunció que tercerizarán la fabricación de televisores debido a la competencia de los mercados asiáticos y las millonarias pérdidas sufridas por la empresa; esto llevó a asociarse con TPV tecnology en la cual formaron un joint venture con Philips formando así una empresa 70% (TPV) 30%(PHILIPS).

Philips anunció que estos acuerdos serían renovados si las operaciones daban rentabilidad, 2 pero las considerables pérdidas con las que la división de electrónica de consumo cerró el último trimestre de 2012, sumado al alto coste de reestructuración que está sufriendo la empresa, más las multas sufridas por la fijación de precios de televisores, motivaron su venta a la empresa japonesa Funai Electric Company por 150 millones de euros.aunque finalmente el acuerdo no se concretó y los productos de su división de electrónica de consumo continúan bajo la administración de la misma Philips. Además de que en el año 2013 fue rentable su división electrónica de consumo. Su división ahora está a cargo de una de sus filiales llamada "innovaciones WOOX" que comprende equipos de audio, multimedia, etc.3 4

La empresa ha vendido innovaciones WOOX a Gibson Brands el cual se hará cargo del audio y video de la marca Philips por 6 años.

Cronología

En 1891, el ingeniero físico Gerard Philips junto con su hermano Anton y su padre Benjamin Frederik David (primo hermano de Karl Marx), con formación comercial, fundan Philips y se disponen a producir lámparas incandescentes en la zona de Eindhoven, provincia de Brabante (Países Bajos).
Como el negocio funcionó gracias a la calidad de sus lámparas y la habilidad comercial de Anton, en 1918 introdujeron un tubo de rayos X médico y un servicio de reparación de máquinas para radiografías: había surgido la división de sistemas médicos.

En 1925 realizaron los primeros experimentos de la compañía en materia de televisión.

En 1927 se inicia la producción de radios, focos, combinados y otros pequeños electrodomésticos.

En 1940, cuando llega la Segunda Guerra Mundial, las fábricas del país son destruidas por los bombardeos de la Luftwaffe. Entre tanto, la empresa se instala en Bélgica, Estados Unidos (EE.UU) y Londres.

En 1957 se introdujeron los focos pequeños para facilitar el ahorro de energía.

En 1965 produce su primer circuito integrado experimental y comienza a lanzar equipos electrónicos transistorizados.

En 1972 Philips fundó la discográfica PolyGram.

En 1978 introduce su primer equipo VCR con su grabadora modelo N1500, fabricado en el Reino Unido y comienza a masificar sus radiograbadores transistorizados.

En 1983, fruto del trabajo conjunto con Sony, se lanza el Disco Compacto. Philips aportó su disco óptico derivado del reproductor de vídeo Laser Vision y Sony añadió el sistema de digitalización de audio, lo que al final sirvió no solo para audio, sino también para almacenar cualquier dato en un disco del tamaño de una servilleta.

En 1990 Philips Royal Electronics vende el primer Televisor equipado con el sistema de CC "close captions" y Teletexto.

En 1991 Philips Royal Electronics vende Philips Data Systems a Digital Equipment Corporation. En España la subsidiaria Philips Informática y Comunicaciones pasa a llamarse Digital Enterprise España en febrero de 1992.

En 2006 Philips Royal Electronics vende el 80% de Philips Semiconductors, que pasa a llamarse NXP.

En 2014 se lanzó el primer Smart TV con sistema Android, nunca visto en el mercado de televisión. Desde entonces, hizo grandes desarrollos para Internet, desarrolla tecnología de computadoras y la división de sistemas médicos continúa trabajando en equipos de diagnóstico y tratamiento cada día más avanzados.


*Philco*

otra vez, wiki:

Philco, es el acrónimo de Philadelfia Storage Battery Company (anteriormente conocido como Empresa Spencer y, posteriormente, Helios Electric Company fundada en 1892), Philco fue pionero en los comienzos de la radio y la televisión. Empleador del especialista Philo Farnsworth, inventor del tubo de rayos catódicos de televisión. Durante el decenio de 1930 Philco produce los sofisticados radio-fonógrafos en conjunto con la RCA Marca Victrola.

Philco construyó muchos modelos de radios y televisores, entre ellos la clásica radio de madera con forma de catedral de la década de 1930. En 1950 la muy futurista, para los cánones de la época, serie de receptores de televisión "Predicta". En 1960, la NASA contrató a Philco para construir en todo el mundo la red estaciones de seguimiento del Proyecto Mercury, y de todos los subsecuentes proyectos con humanos en el espacio, hasta que la red de estaciones en tierra fue sustituida por los satélites de comunicaciones TDRS, en el decenio de 1990.

Adquirida por Ford Motor Company el 11 de diciembre de 1961, Philco hizo muchas radios para vehículos Ford. Finalmente, el nombre fue abandonado. La compañía fue adquirida por Philips en 1981 con el fin de obtener los derechos para utilizar la marca Philips en los Estados Unidos (Philco fue capaz de impedir legalmente a Philips el uso de esta marca, debido a que los nombres tienen sonido muy similar). Philips continuó usando la marca Philco para equipos de conversión digitales para la TV analógicas en Estados Unidos.

En 1962, la computadora Philco 2000 Modelo 212 se eligió para su uso en el Comando de Defensa Aérea de Norteamérica, en las famosas instalaciones de Cheyenne Mountain. Tres de las máquinas fueron instaladas ese año y funcionaron hasta 1980. Las máquinas también fueron utilizadas por los laboratorios de investigación en Westinghouse Electric y General Electric.

La parte aeroespacial de Philco Ford pasó a llamarse Ford Aerospace en 1976.


*Samsung*

wiki de nuevo:

El Grupo Samsung (hangul: 삼성, hanja: 三星, romanización revisada: Samseong, McCune-Reischauer: Samsŏng, literalmente «tres estrellas»)? es el chaebol más grande de Corea del Sur que goza de gran reconocimiento a nivel mundial, también es líder mundial en diversas ramas de la industria electrónica; comenzó como una compañía exclusivamente de exportaciones en 1938.

A pesar de ser más conocida como una empresa electrónica, Samsung participa también en la industria pesada, automotriz, marítima, aérea, servicios financieros, servicios médicos, seguros de vida, productos químicos, venta al público, turismo y entretenimiento.

Los comienzos de Samsung fueron el 1 de marzo de 1938 , donde el presidente fundador Lee Byung-chu comenzó su negocio en Daegu, Corea del Sur, que se encargaba principalmente de la venta de verduras, frutas y pescado que exportaba a Beijing y Manchuria; también llegó a tener su propios molinos harineros y máquinas de repostería para sus operaciones de manufactura y venta. Con sus humildes comienzos la gran empresa evolucionó convirtiéndose en una gran competencia de manera global para muchas otras en el tema de la tecnología moderna.

Samsung Electronics, fundada en 1969, es el miembro más grande del Grupo Samsung, que es a la vez una de las compañías de aparatos eléctricos más importantes del mundo. Fundada en Daegu, Corea del Sur, opera en alrededor de 58 países y tiene más de 480.000 empleados. Sus ventas en el año 2003 fueron de alrededor de 101.700 millones de dólares (unos 86.200 millones de Euros).

Samsung Electronics es reconocida por ser una de las 10 mayores marcas de fabricantes en el mundo; es específicamente la segunda mayor productora del mundo, teniendo el primer lugar, la también coreana LG la cual tiene a la venta productos de telecomunicación, electrodomésticos y pantallas.

Fue la empresa que lanzó la primera TV de plasma en el mundo. Ha llegado a ser una de las compañías de electrodomésticos de más valor en el mercado global, a la par de la japonesa Sony.

Lanzó una exitosa línea de Televisores CRT llamada Biovision, posteriormente aparecen los televisores CRT de pantalla plana Tantus.

Creó el DNIe (Motor Natural de Imágenes Digitales),para mejorar la claridad y el detalle de las imágenes reproducidas por los Televisores CRT, plasma y LCD.

Hoy en día, es la empresa número 20 con mayores ganancias en el mundo y sus mayores ganancias están en la venta de teléfonos móviles y chips de memoria.

Sus productos se caracterizan por tener un diseño atractivo y sobrio.

S-LCD Corporation, es el nombre de la nueva planta creada por la alianza estratégica que se firmó en el 2004 entre Sony Corporation y Samsung Electronics. Está dedicada a la fabricación de pantallas de cristal líquido para televisores. La megaplanta ostenta el más avanzado equipo para la manufactura de pantallas de cristal líquido de séptima generación de 1,870mm x 2,200mm. Además posee una capacidad de producción de 60,000 paneles por mes. La producción en serie comenzó en el 2005, después de las pruebas finales de manufactura. S-LCD se constituyó como la mayor fuente de pantallas LCD para Samsung y Sony, hasta el lunes 26 de diciembre de 2011, cuando Samsung anuncio la disolución de la sociedad, debido a que Samsung comprara todas las acciones por 1,08 billones de wongs, el equivalente a 935 millones de dólares.

Samsung Galaxy Tab es su línea de tablets.

Samsung Smart TV es su línea de Televisión inteligente.

Samsung Link (Llamado antes AllShare) es el nombre del servicio que Samsung creó con tecnología DLNA que utilizan los dispositivos Samsung para compartir información de forma inalámbrica.

Samsung cuenta con una tienda de aplicaciones para sus productos que funcionan sin Android y Bada, llamada Samsung Apps

En 2013, según Booz and Company, Samsung ocupó el segundo lugar entre las empresas más innovadoras del mundo. Samsung gastó 10,4 millones de dólares en 2013 para la Investigación y desarrollo, o 5,8% de su factura.



*Braun GmbH*

wiki:

Braun GmbH es una compañía alemana de productos de consumo, conocida por sus productos de diseño funcional y estético. En 1921, el ingeniero Max Braun estableció su empresa en Frankfurt am Main, en un principio fabricando componentes para radios y, a partir de 1929, amplificadores y receptores de radio. Max Braun fue uno de los primeros fabricantes europeos que combinó radio y tocadiscos en un mismo aparato. En 1934 nació el logotipo de Braun, con su característica "A" alargada y redondeada en el centro. Durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial, Braun se vio obligada a abandonar prácticamente la producción para el sector civil. En 1944 sus fábricas de Frankfurt quedaron destruidas casi por completo. En 1945, Max Braun comenzó a reconstruir su empresa con 150 empleados. 1950 presenció el lanzamiento de la primera afeitadora eléctrica, la "S 50", que combinaba un elemento de corte oscilante con una lámina de acero ultrafina, y sin embargo estable, por encima. Este principio ha seguido empleándose, en una forma más refinada y perfeccionada, en las afeitadoras Braun hasta el día de hoy. Max Braun falleció repentinamente en noviembre de 1951. Sus hijos, Artur (26) y Erwin (30), tuvieron que asumir la dirección de la empresa, el departamento de diseño de la compañía comenzó a producir productos del hogar con diseños innovadores como radios, proyectores de diapositivas, equipos de audio, y otros, que son iconos de la producción industrial del siglo XX, hoy estimados como artículos para coleccionistas.




*Noblex*

(esta vez, no es wiki), pero el enlace es otra salamería, así que para no hacerle mucha publicidad, tamice la data

A mediados de 1935 nació Nobleza Radio, empresa pionera en la fabricación de radios en la Argentina. Su fundador fue Armando Pla, y su primer producto fabricado la radio eléctrica Noblesse, que logró rápidamente una fuerte aceptación a nivel nacional. Diez años después llegó un nuevo éxito: se lanzó al mercado el Combinado Nobleza. Pero la verdadera revolución llegaría con la aparición de sus primeros televisores blanco y negro y la primera radio a transistores del país: el receptor TS 8. Sobre esa base se desarrolla y se fabrica el mayor éxito de ventas de radio de la Argentina: la radio Noblex Carina. Corrían los años 60, y los cambios tecnológicos se aceleraban cada vez más. Noblex comienza a invertir fuerte en investigación y desarrollo de nuevos productos. Con ese nuevo impulso nace Noblex Micro 9, el primer televisor transistorizado portátil.


Y otra que me vino a la mente, de principio de los 90, el tema es que hace rato que no veo nada de ella por la Argentina, a menos que este mal informado.

*Sharp Corporation*

wiki:

Sharp Corporation (シャープ株式会社 Shāpu Kabushiki-gaisha?) (TYO: 6753) es un fabricante japonés de electrónica, fundada en 1912. Toma su nombre del Ever-Sharp mechanical pencil inventado por su fundador en 1915. Desde entonces se ha convertido en una de las principales empresas de electrónica en el mundo. Como fabricante de semiconductores, Sharp es uno de los 20 Líderes de Ventas, y está entre las cien primeras empresas en inversión en Investigación y desarrollo de acuerdo con la lista publicada por la revista IEEE Spectrum. Alcanzó popularidad en el Reino Unido al patrocinar al Manchester United F.C. de 1982 a 2000, que fue un gran periodo de éxito para el club. En 2012 patrocino la Eurocopa realizada en Polonia y Ucrania

Orígenes
En 1912, Tokuji Hayakawa (早川 徳次) fundó un taller de metales en Tokio. Su primer invento fue un broche de hebilla llamado 'Tokubijo'. Uno de sus primeros inventos fue el Ever-Sharp mechanical pencil en 1915, del que Sharp Corporation toma su nombre.1

Después de que el negocio del lápiz fuera destruido por el Gran terremoto de Kantō en 1923, la compañía se estableció en Osaka y comenzó a diseñar los primeros sistemas de radio japoneses. Éstos salieron a la venta en 1925. En 1953 comenzó la producción de las primeras televisiones en Japón. Otros logros notables incluyen la primera calculadora de escritorio en usar sólo transistores del mundo en 1964 y la primera calculadora con LCD en 1973. La tecnología LCD continúa siendo una parte clave de la gama de producto de Sharp, tanto los componentes como los productos terminados.

Principales tecnologías
Sus principales productos y tecnologías son: panel solares, teléfonos móviles, equipos de entretenimiento audio-visual, paneles LCD, proyectores, fotocopiadoras, microondas, cajas registradoras, sensores CMOS y CCD, y memoria flash.

El primer Teléfono con cámara fotográfica comercial también fue hecho por Sharp para el mercado japonés en noviembre del 2000. Productos recientes incluyen el ViewCam, el ordenador portátil Ultra-Lite, la gama de PDAs Sharp Zaurus, varios modelos del smartphones Danger Hiptop, y los televisores LCD Sharp Aquos.


----------



## sergiot

Muy buen post!! mientras lo leía vi que no aparecía Hitachi, hasta la ultima parte en donde se hace mención, un compañía de la ostia!!! en donde laburo representamos una pequeña parte de lo que fabrica este mostro de la industria.


----------



## elgriego

*Siguiendo con los gigantes Industriales otra de las Japonesas.Fuente Wiki:

Mitsubishi


Mitsubishi Group
Mitsubishi logo.svg
Tipo 	Conglomerado
Industria 	Automoción, banca, energía, química, fotografía, eléctrica, militar
Fundación 	1870
Fundador(es) 	Yatarō Iwasaki
Sede central 	Bandera de Japón Tokio, Japón
Personas clave 	CEO, Ken Kobayashi
Productos 	Automóviles
Empleados 	350.000 (2010)
Sitio web 	mitsubishi.com
[editar datos en Wikidata]

Mitsubishi  es una de las mayores compañías de Japón.

Fue fundada el 13 de mayo de 1870 por Yatarō Iwasaki, hijo de una familia samurái. Desempeñó un importante papel en la transformación de Japón en una sociedad industrializada. Se dedicó en un principio al transporte marítimo.

La marca y el nombre de Mitsubishi, se refieren a «tres diamantes». Su nombre se deriva de las palabras «mitsu», que significa tres, e «hishi», que significa castañas de agua triangulares.

En la actualidad, Mitsubishi es un consorcio de compañías descentralizadas.

Índice

    1 Historia
    2 Empresas pertenecientes al grupo Mitsubishi
    3 Véase también
    4 Enlaces externos

Historia

En 1873 la compañía es bautizada como Mitsubishi Shokai. Gracias al impulso de su fundador se convertiría en uno de las más poderosos consorcios de Japón.

A finales del siglo XIX, la compañía (que genera ella sola la mitad del tráfico marítimo japonés) inicia un proceso de diversificación que finalizaría con la creación de tres entidades:

    Mitsubishi Bank, banco fundado en 1880. Tras fusionarse con el Banco de Tokyo en 1886, y con UFJ Bank en 1906, se convirtió en The Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ, y actualmente es el banco más importante de Japón.
    Mitsubishi Corporation, fundada en 1893, sirve a la financiación interna del grupo.
    Mitsubishi Heavy Industries engloba las actividades industriales del grupo. Se divide a su vez en:
        Mitsubishi Motors que es el 1.er constructor automovilístico japonés y el sexto en tamaño.
        Mitsubishi Atomic Industry, dedicada a la energía nuclear.
        Mitsubishi Chemical, que es la mayor empresa química japonesa.

Las sociedades del grupo poseen una miríada de filiales y contratas que no llevan el nombre Mitsubishi. Por ejemplo, el operador japonés de satélites de telecomunicaciones, la Space Communications Corporation está participada por una treintena de sociedades del grupo Mitsubishi aunque no porte su nombre.

Al finalizar la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Japón es ocupado por los Estados Unidos. El General McArthur gobierna el país. Los Estados Unidos quieren eliminar los consorcios, al considerarlos los principales incitadores a la guerra, entre ellos Mitsubishi (que había producido bastante material militar para el ejército japonés, incluido el famoso caza A6M).

El 30 de septiembre de 1946 los administradores estadounidenses decretan la disolución del grupo, con la prohibición expresa de reunificarse. Otros grupos, como Sumitomo, siguieron la misma suerte. Se impide también la existencia de vínculos financieros entre las empresas que habían pertenecido al grupo, e incluso su emblema es prohibido, si bien reaparecería progresivamente.

Desde entonces, de manera oficial el único vínculo entre las distintas empresas del grupo es una antigua casa en la que regularmente se reúnen los presidentes para distribuir las subvenciones (autorizadas) a los partidos políticos y decidir qué filiales están autorizadas o no a llevar el nombre y el logotipo de Mitsubishi. Sin embargo, muy lentamente, aquí y allá se producen acercamientos o reagrupamientos entre las antiguas empresas del grupo.

Las sociedades del grupo Mitsubishi son consideradas como empresas tradicionales, productoras de bienes y servicios de alta gama. Por lo general prestan muchísima atención a su imagen de marca y muchas de ellas trabajan para las distintas administraciones.
Empresas pertenecientes al grupo Mitsubishi

Según su web oficial (con datos de agosto de 2005):

    Asahi Glass Co., Ltd.
    Fujiya Co.
    Mitsubishi Materials Corp. Nippon Oil Corp.
    Mitsubishi Chemical Corp.
    Mitsubishi Motors Corp.
    Nippon Yusen Kabushiki Kaisha
    Mitsubishi Corporation
    Mitsubishi Paper Mills, Ltd.
    P.S. Mitsubishi Construction Co., Ltd.
    Mitsubishi Electric Corp.
    Mitsubishi Plastics, Inc.
    Mitsubishi Pencil Co., Ltd.
    Tokio Marine & Nichido Fire Insurance Co., Ltd.
    Mitsubishi Estate Co., Ltd.
    Mitsubishi Rayon Co., Ltd.
    Mitsubishi compró parte de Hyundai Motors.

RAYTHEON Otro Gigante: Fuente Wiki.

La empresa Raytheon (NYSE: RTN) es una corporación industrial y uno de los contratistas de defensa militares más grandes de los Estados Unidos. Creada en 1922, la compañía adopto su nombre actual en 1959. Tiene alrededor de 75.000 empleados en el mundo y ganancias anuales aproximadas de 25 mil millones de dólares. Más del 90% de las ganancias de Raytheon provienen de contratos de defensa, en el 2007 fue el quinto contratista de defensa del mundo y el cuarto más grande en los Estados Unidos por ganancias. Raytheon es el mayor productor de misiles guiados del mundo.2

La sede principal de Raytheon fue mudada de Lexington, Massachusetts a Waltham, Massachusetts el 27 de octubre de 2003. La compañía se ubicó en Cambridge, Massachusetts desde 1922 a 1928; Newton, Massachusetts desde 1928 a 1941, Waltham desde 1941 a 1961, Lexington desde 1961 a 2003 y de nuevo a Waltham desde 2003 hasta el presente.

Historia
Primeros años

En 1922, dos ex compañeros de cuarto estudiantes de ingeniería, Laurence K. Marshall y Vannevar Bush, junto con el científico Charles G. Smith, fundaron la American Appliance Company en Cambridge, Massaschusetts. Se enfocaron originalmente en nuevas tecnologías de refrigeración, pronto cambiaron a la electrónica. El primer producto de la compañía fue un rectificador de gas helio, que estaba basado en las investigaciones de Charles Smith de la estrella Zeta Puppis. El tubo de electrones fue bautizado con el nombre de Raytheon (Luz de los dioses).

En 1925 la compañía cambió su nombre a Raytheon Manufacturing Company y comenzó a vender su rectificador bajo la marca Raytheon, con gran éxito comercial. En 1928 Raytheon se fusionó con Q.R.S. Company, una compañía Estadounidense fabricante de tubos de electrón e interruptores, conservando su nombre anterior. En 1933 se diversificó adquiriendo Acme-Delta Company, una productora de transformadores, fuentes de alimentación y auto partes. Para la década de 1930 ya se había convertido en uno de los fabricantes más grandes del mundo de tubos de vacío.
Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial

A comienzos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, físicos en Reino Unido inventaron el magnetrón, un tubo de electrón especializado en generar microondas que incrementaba notablemente la capacidad de los radares para detectar aviones enemigos. Las compañías estadounidenses fueron llamadas a perfeccionarlo por el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos y producirlo en masa para sistemas de radares en tierra, aerotransportados y marítimos, y, con la ayuda del Laboratorio de Radiación, del Instituto de Tecnología de Massachusetts, Raytheon recibió un contrato para construir los dispositivos. A pocos meses de ser adjudicado el contrato, Raytheon ya había comenzado la producción en masa el magnetrón para su uso en sistemas de radar. Al final de la guerra en 1945 la compañía fue responsable de cerca del 80% de los magnetrones fabricados. Durante la guerra Raytheon también fue pionera en la producción de sistemas de radar para barcos, principalmente para la detección de submarinos.

La investigación de Raytheon con el magnetrón reveló el potencial de las microondas para cocinar la comida. En 1945 el inventor de Raytheon Percy Spencer inventó el horno de microondas al descubrir podía calentar rápidamente la comida. En 1947 la compañía presentó el horno de microondas Radarange para uso comercial.
Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial

En 1945 la compañía expandió sus capacidades electrónicas a través de adquisiciones que incluyeron la Submarine Signal Company (Fundada en 1901), un fabricante líder de equipos de seguridad marítimos. Con sus capacidades ampliadas, Raytheon desarrollo el primer sistema de guía para un misil que podía interceptar un blanco volador. En 1948 Raytheon comenzó a fabricar misiles guiados. En 1950 su misil Lark se convirtió en la primera arma en destruir un avión en vuelo. Raytheon luego recibió contratos militares para desarrollar el misil aire-aire Sparrow y tierra-aire Hawk, alentado por la Guerra de Corea. En las décadas siguientes continuó como el mayor productor de misiles, entre ellos el misil antimisil Patriot y el misil aire-aire Phoenix. En 1959 Raytheon adquirió la compañía de artículos electrónicos marítimos Apelco Applied Electronics, que incremento significativamente su fuerza en navegación comercial marítima y equipos de radio, así como suministradores de productos japoneses más baratos como radios de bandas para clima marítimo. En el mismo año, cambió su nombre a Raytheon Company.

Durante los años de post guerra Raytheon además fabricó transmisores de radio y televisión y equipos relacionados para el mercado comercial en los Estados Unidos e incursionó en el negocio de las publicaciones educativas con la adquisición de D.C. Heath.

En 1961 la compañía de electrónica Británica A.C. Cossor se fusionó con Raytheon, vendida por Philips. El nombre de la nueva compañía fue Raytheon Cossor. Cossor aun continua siendo parte del Grupo Raytheon.

En 1965 adquirió Amana Refrigeration, Inc. empresa constructora de refrigeradores y aires acondicionados. Usando la marca Amana y sus canales de distribución, Raytheon comenzó la venta del primer horno de microondas en 1967 y se convirtió en el fabricante dominante en el negocio de los hornos de microondas.
Los 80

En 1980, Raytheon adquirió Beech Aircraft Corporation, un fabricante líder de la aviación general fundado en 1932 por Walter H. Beech. En 1993 la compañía expandió sus actividades aeronáuticas agregando la línea Hawker de jets de negocios adquiriendo Corporate Jets Inc. En el primer cuarto de 2007 Raytheon vendió sus operaciones aeronáuticas.
Los 90

En 1991, durante la Guerra del Golfo, el misil Patriot de Raytheon recibió gran exposición, resultando en un aumento sustancial en ventas para la compañía fuera de los Estados Unidos. En un esfuerzo para establecer un liderazgo en el negocio de la defensa electrónica, Raytheon compró en rápida sucesión la empresa basada en Dallas E-Systems (1995), la división de defensa electrónica y modificación de aeronaves de Chrysler Corporation (1996) y la unidad de defensa de Texas Instruments, Defense Systems & Electronics Group (1997). También en 1997 Raytheon adquirió la división aeroespacial y de defensa de Hughes Aircraft Company a Hughes Electronics Corporation, una subsidiaria de General Motors, que incluía numerosas líneas de productos previamente compradas por Hughes Electronics, incluyendo la división de misiles de General Dynamics, la división de defensa de Delco Electronics (Delco Systems Operations) y Magnavox Electronics Systems.
Estructura de la compañía
Un PAVE PAWS Sistema de Radar de Alerta Temprana construido por Raytheon, basado en Clear AFS, Alaska
Divisiones

Raytheon está compuesta de seis grandes divisiones de negocios:

- Sistemas Integrados de Defensa, basado en Tewksbury, Massachusetts.

- Sistemas de Inteligencia e Información, basado en Garland, Texas.

- Sistemas de Misiles, basado en Tucson, Arizona.

- Sistemas Centrales de Red, basado en McKinney, Texas.

- Compañía de Servicios Técnicos de Raytheon, basado en Reston, Virginia.

- Sistemas Espaciales y Aerotransportados, basado en El Segundo, California.

Los negocios de Raytheon están apoyados por múltiples operadores internacionales incluyendo: Raytheon Australia, Raytheon Canadá Limited, operaciones en Japón, Raytheon Microelectronics en España, Raytheon Systems Limited en el Reino Unido y ThalesRaytheonSystems en Francia.
Áreas Estratégicas de Negocios
Misil Tomahawk fabricado por Raytheon.

En años recientes, Raytheon se ha expandido en otros campos mientras redefinía algunos otros núcleos de negocios. Raytheon ha identificado cuatro 'Áreas Estratégicas de Negocios' en la cuales ha enfocado su experiencia y recursos:

- Seguridad Interna

- Misiles de Defensa

- Blancos de Precisión

- Mejoramiento de Procesos

Presencia Internacional

Adicionalmente a sus instalaciones en Estados Unidos, Raytheon tiene oficinas alrededor del mundo, incluyendo Australia, Bélgica, Brasil, Canadá, Chile, China, República Checa, Egipto, Francia, Grecia, India, Italia, Japón, Kuwait, Malasia, Islas Marshall, Nueva Zelanda, Noruega, República de Corea, Singapur, Arabia Saudita, España, Suecia, Taiwan, Tailandia, Turquía, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y el Reino Unido.
Productos y Servicios

Las unidades de Electrónica y Sistemas de Defensa de Raytheon producen plataformas de misiles aéreos, marinos y terrestres, sistemas de radares de aeronaves, sistemas de miras y blancos, sistemas de comunicación y manejo de batallas y componentes de satélites.
Sistemas de Control de Trafico Aéreo

    Simulador de Control de Trafico Aéreo FIRSTplus
    Sistema AutoTrac III ATM

Radares y Sensores

Raytheon desarrolla y manufactura radares, sensores electro-ópticos y otros sistemas electrónicos avanzados para aplicaciones militares aeronáuticas, navales y de tierra.

    Radares APG-63/APG-70 para el F-15 Eagle.
    Radares APG-65/APG-73/APG-79 para el F/A-18 Hornet.
    Radares APG-77 para el F-22 Raptor (Desarrollo conjunto con Northrop Grumman).
    Sistema de Señuelo ALE-50.
    AN/APQ-181 para el bombardero B-2 Spirit.
    Grandes sistemas de radar fijos como el PAVE PAWS y BMEWS.

Sensores de Satélites

Regularmente Raytheon en conjunto con Boeing, Lockheed Martin o Northrop Grumman, se involucra en el negocio de sensores para satélites. Mucho de su división de Sistemas Aeronáuticos y Espaciales en El Segundo, California está dedicada a esto, un negocio heredado de Hughes.
Comunicaciones

    El Sistema de Control Universal (UCS por sus siglas en inglés) es un sistema para vehículos aéreos no tripulados que mejora la eficiencia del operador, proveyendo la habilidad múltiples aeronaves y reducir accidentes potenciales.
    La compañía también hace muchos sistemas de comunicación de radio y digital para aplicaciones militares.

Saludos.
*


----------



## hellfire4

Puff, da la impresión que no se acaban más
en fin, otras que recuerdo

*Toshiba*

Toshiba (東芝 Tōshiba?), es una compañía japonesa dedicada a la manufactura de aparatos eléctricos y electrónicos cuya sede está en Tokio. Ocupa el 7º puesto en la lista de grandes compañías mundiales de su campo.

En la actualidad Toshiba ocupa el 5º puesto a nivel mundial en ventas de ordenadores portátiles, con el 5.2% de las ventas mundiales.

Durante el año comercial 2000-01 la empresa facturó por 5.951.357 millones de yenes y obtuvo un beneficio neto de 96.168.000.000 ¥. Trabajan para Toshiba aproximadamente 210.000 empleados en el mundo (2013).

Historia
En 1876 Hisashige Tanaka inició un negocio de fabricación de partes para telégrafos con el nombre de Tanaka Seizo-sho. Por otro lado, en 1890 es fundada la empresa Hakunetsu-sha, pionera en el ramo de lámparas eléctricas en Japón y en 1890 cambia su nombre a Tokio Denki. En 1904, la compañía del señor Tanaka, rebautizada como Shibaura Seisaku-sho, era líder en la fabricación de aparatos eléctricos. Finalmente en 1939 ambas empresas se unen para formar Tokio Shibaura Denki (Compañía eléctrica de Tokio) pero la gente pronto comenzó a llamarla To-Shiba, hasta que en 1978 adoptó el nombre Toshiba formalmente.

El grupo se expandió con fuerza, tanto por el crecimiento interno como por adquisiciones, absorbiendo compañías de ingeniería e industria primaria en los años 1940 y 1950, dando lugar a empresas subsidiarias a partir de los 1970s como Toshiba EMI (1960), Toshiba Electrical Equipment (Equipos eléctricos Toshiba) (1974), Toshiba Chemical (Química de Toshiba) (1974), Toshiba Lighting and Technology (Iluminación y Tecnología Toshiba) (1989) y la Toshiba Carrier Corporation (Corporación de Transportes Toshiba) (1999).

La empresa en el año 1957 al 1962 vendió 50 coches eléctricos para los ferrocariles Mitre y Sarmiento de Argentina para reemplazar la vieja flota de coches de origen inglés. La empresa fue responsable de algunas primicias japonesas, como el rádar (1942), la TAC (1954), televisor de transistores y horno microondas (1959), videófono en color (1971), el vocablo en japonés procesador (1978), el sistema MRI (1982), computadora portátil (1982), siendo esta, primera que la Osboune (Epson HX-20) y la primera del mundo en ser comercializada, NAND EEPROM (1991), DVD (1995), y el Libretto (1996).

En 1987 fue acusada de los cargos de venta ilegal de fresadoras computarizadas usadas para producir hélices para submarinos extremadamente silenciosos a la Unión Soviética, violando así el tratado CoCom (Coordinating Committee for Multilateral Export Controls, Comité Coordinador para el Control de la Exportación Multilateral) aprobado durante la Guerra fría. Este incidente enfrío las relaciones comerciales entre los Estados Unidos y Japón, y terminó con la detención de dos importantes ejecutivos de la empresa, así como la imposición de sanciones por parte de ambos países.

Antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Toshiba era miembro del grupo Mitsui zaibatsu (lit. conglomerado). A día de hoy, Toshiba forma parte del keiretsu Mitsui (multinacional), y aún mantiene acuerdos preferentes con el Banco Mitsui y otros miembros del keiretsu. Pertenecer a un keiretsu implica lealtad, tanto corporativa como privada, a los otros miembros del keiretsu o sus aliados. Esta lealtad se extiende incluso hasta la cerveza que los obreros toman, que en el caso de Toshiba es la Asahi.

Innovaciones destacables
Toshiba fue la primera compañía en desarrollar y sacar al mercado la primera computadora portátil del mundo.

Antes de 1995: Toshiba fue la compañía inventora de la unidad DVD.

2005: Toshiba fue el primero en vender un disco de grabación perpendicular de 1,8 pulgadas (4,5 cm) capaz de almacenar 80 GB.

Diciembre de 2006: Toshiba informa de la disponibilidad de un disco de grabación perpendicular con 2 platos.

Desarrolló junto con Microsoft y NEC el HD DVD (DVD de alta definición).

La memoria flash en su forma primigenia EEPROM, fue desarrollada dentro de Toshiba.

2011: Toshiba lanza la tableta Regza AT300, con pantalla 3D sin gafas.2

2012 TOSHIBA desarrolla un prototipo de robot que cuida a los niños.



*Magnavox*

Magnavox (en latín "voz alta") es una compañía electrónica fundada por Edwin Pridham y Peter Jensen. Los hermanos inventaron el primer altavoz en 1915 y lo nombraron "Magnavox". La compañía estuvo formada en 1917 bajo el mismo nombre para comercializar el invento.

Con la introducción del Odyssey en 1972, Magnavox entró al mercado de las consolas de videojuegos. Philips compro Magnavox en 1974. Luego en 1990, algunos electrodomésticos Philips fueron comercializados bajo la marca "Philips Magnavox" en un intento por incrementar la fama de la marca Philips en los Estados Unidos. Mientras que funcionó, hasta cierto punto, también causó confusión al consumidor en cuanto a la diferencia entre los productos de “Philips Magnavox” y los productos de “Philips”. Philips ahora pone de nuevo las marcas de fábrica por separado.

La marca también ha trabajado con Funai Electric con sus televisores después de que la marca Philips Magnavox se volviera popular.


*Robert Bosch GmbH*

Esta la conozco más que nada por los taladros. Y me vine enterar ya hace unos años que también hace otras cosa, dado que tengo un lavarropas de esa marca (algo antiguo, pero anda que es un espectaculo).

Robert Bosch GmbH es una compañía alemana iniciada en 1886 por Robert Bosch. Cuenta con 264 centros de producción, 250 delegaciones comerciales y 261.300 empleados en todo el mundo. La facturación del 2006 de Bosch fue de 43.700 millones de euros,1 según datos de la compañía.

Las ramas de Bosch incluyen:

Distribución de partes y sistemas en la industria automovilística.

Sistema de recarga inalámbrica de vehículos eléctricos.2 3

Fabricación de bienes de consumo (herramientas de uso industrial o casero, artículos para el hogar)

Servicios de ingeniería en la industria de la construcción.

Tecnología empaquetadora.

Ingeniería de seguridad.


----------



## BenitoDuce

Yo por ejemplo no sabia que *AIWA *había desaparecido absorbida por *SONY .*

Una lastima, cuando era niño allá en los 90, tener un AIWA era sinónimo de prestigio. Muy buenos productos y de calidad.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , NO pudemos olvidar de John Geloso un Argentino que nascio en inicio del año 1900 y despues si fue para Italia tierra natal de su padres armar su Enpriesa Electronica .
Veer mejor su estoria aca en ese enlaçe : Geloso story
!Saludos !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fgg571

pandacba dijo:


> Un detalle para recordar, Sony le compra la licencia del transistor los laboratorios Bell, cuando la Bell no   tenía ni idea siquiera para que sirviera, la visión de estos dos hombres que crearon Sony es increíble
> Tan increíble como que por cuestión de horas, la Bell le gana a la RCA en el patentamiento del primer transistor, con una gran diferencia, mientras la Bell no sabia para que servia, la RCA lo tenía muy claro, no por algo sus productos fueron líderes durante décadas....
> y por otro laso, curiosamente el material, de aquellos primeros transistores era "germanio" otra de las tantas cosas que los americanos se llevaron de alemanía como botín, algunas como el transistor, lograron concluir su desarrollo, otras simplemente las copiaron tal cual, y un montón que nunca pudieron  concluirlas.....
> Muy buen aporte Due :buenpost:



Información totalmente errónea, Sony no patentó el primer transistor, de facto los laboratorios Bell no fueron los primeros en diseñar la idea de un transistor, el concepto fue patentado por el físico austro -húngaro J. E. Lilienfe que introdujo una solicitud de patente en Canada en 1925 y en USA en 1926, sin embargo éste no publicó ningún articulo de investigación sobre su dispositivo (estaba encapsulado en vidrio) , científicos alemanes y británicos experimentaron con dispositivos semiconductores de estado solido. 

Los laboratorios Bell continuaron los estudios de éstos dispositivos, luego un ingeniero americano le dio el nombre de transistor, para resumir el relato  la confusion y tergiversación en las redes se debe a una confusión, Sony diseñó el primer radio portátil totalmente transistorizado, el cual patentó como "all transistor portable radio" mucho tiempo antes ya Philco fabricaba y vendía transistores de germanio de alta frecuencia. Soy ingeniero electrónico y poseo una buena biblioteca sobre el tema de los semi conductores.

Por desgracia, Internet por diferentes motivos está plagada de éstas equivocaciones, les recomiendo recurrir a los libros escritos originales de donde parte la información. Sony fabricó el primer transistor realizado en Japón , ésto a contribuido con el mito.


----------



## unmonje

*JBL :*
JBL es una compañía de audio y electrónica estadounidense bajo el mando de Harman International que se fundó en 1946 por James Bullough Lansing.
James B. Lansing fundó JBL un año después de dejar la compañía Altec Lansing en donde desempeñaba el cargo de vicepresidente de ingeniería en 1945. Inicialmente diseñaba series de bocinas y componentes que eran principalmente para uso casero. Uno de sus principales componentes era el D130, una bobina de 15 pulgadas la cual en sus variantes se sigue produciendo 55 años después.
James Bullough Lansing Born James Martini
January 14, 1902 - Greenridge, Nilwood Township, Macoupin County, Illinois
Died September 24, 1949 (aged 47)
Cause of death Suicide
Occupation Engineer, inventor, designer Employer Lansing Manufacturing Company, Altec Lansing, JBL.



*Me pregunto : ¿porque se habrá suicidado Lansing ?  ¿ Acaso no pudo superar la frustración, de no poder mejorar sus bocinas de audio ?   *


----------



## unmonje

fgg571 dijo:


> Información totalmente errónea, Sony no patentó el primer transistor, de facto los laboratorios Bell no fueron los primeros en diseñar la idea de un transistor, el concepto fue patentado por el físico austro -húngaro J. E. Lilienfe que introdujo una solicitud de patente en Canada en 1925 y en USA en 1926, sin embargo éste no publicó ningún articulo de investigación sobre su dispositivo (estaba encapsulado en vidrio) , científicos alemanes y británicos experimentaron con dispositivos semiconductores de estado solido.
> 
> Los laboratorios Bell continuaron los estudios de éstos dispositivos, luego un ingeniero americano le dio el nombre de transistor, para resumir el relato  la confusion y tergiversación en las redes se debe a una confusión, Sony diseñó el primer radio portátil totalmente transistorizado, el cual patentó como "all transistor portable radio" mucho tiempo antes ya Philco fabricaba y vendía transistores de germanio de alta frecuencia. Soy ingeniero electrónico y poseo una buena biblioteca sobre el tema de los semi conductores.
> 
> Por desgracia, Internet por diferentes motivos está plagada de éstas equivocaciones, les recomiendo recurrir a los libros escritos originales de donde parte la información. Sony fabricó el primer transistor realizado en Japón , ésto a contribuido con el mito.


Comparto lo expuesto.
Ademas, el único aparato SONY que compré en mi vida (caro para mi bilsillo de ese entonces ), a las 2 semanas entró en falla permanente, lo lleve a la garantía y me lo devolvieron 2 semanas despues, diciendo que no tenía nada de malo el equipo. 
(Uno de los canales de audio *en DOLBY* dejo de funcionar, recortaba agudos a lo loco, sonaba peor que una SPICA.)
Lo vendi, para escuchar casettes ya grabados servia.
Taché para siempre a SONY de mi lista.


----------



## resistencio

Yo quemé un YAESU...Tuve que ir a certificarlo al INTI...Instrumento de aguja increible...Del tamaño de una caja de zapatos, solo para medir tensión...Color negro, el material era como vaquelita y pesaba varios kilos...Creo que no se mencionó esta marca, bah, no la vi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Yaesu Musen , marca recontraconpropada y arquiconocida entre los Radioaficcionados de todo el mundo , ( su dueño y fundador tanbien era uno) .
?Seres curioso , cual era lo modelo del equipo ?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## resistencio

No recuerdo Daniel, pasaron más de 40 años desde aquel trágico día...una distracción en una medición que hacia cada hora, para control de calidad de una empresa...lo que si recuerdo, era que la selección de escalas no se hacia girando un selector o apretando botones...se hacia moviendo clavijas, como las que se veían en viejas películas donde una operadora telefónica comunicaba a diferentes usuarios moviendo un "plug" de un agujero a otro...era imposible equivocarse si alguien no me hubiera movido esa clavija de lugar nunca hubiera pasado...por suerte para mi, el que se metió en mi estación de trabajo a toquetear, había sido el propio dueño de la empresa, sino todavía estaría pagando el instrumento, jaja.


----------

